# lilnaugrim's Leopard Geckos



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

So I sorely need a place where I can dump all my Leopard gecko photos!!

It all started like this: my little brother and I visited a PetCo and he asked (he's 19) why I didn't have any cool looking Betta's like the ones we were looking at at the store. I said I'd be happy to take one home that he liked but I didn't have any more room for tanks at the moment, so he said that I could set up a tank in his room! So I started to plan with working out something he'd like as well. He wanted a big fish in the 20 gallon and maybe some schoolers. We'd also looked at the Gecko's and Chameleon's too and thought it was maybe an option.

Finally, I decided that I should get something we could both enjoy, he likes fish but not like I LIKE fish, he likes things he can interact with and hold. So I decided we should invest in one or two Leopard Gecko's since I'd heard they were easy as far as lizard's go and this was my first ever venture into reptiles of any sort! I was quite nervous and still sort of am, their life seems more significant than my fish merely because they are larger animals though I know it's not true, it's probably more due to the fact that Bobby (my little bro) loves the gecko's as much as I do and the fish, well I'm the only one who actually cares enough to have tanks.

So last Saturday we ventured to PetCo during their 50% off sale, two leopard's for the price of one? Hells to the Yes!! So I actually ended up picking out two of them that I liked since I couldn't get them off my mind and my little brother is a very nice guy, he ended up falling in love with them anyway so it worked out in the end.

Eventually we'll have to separate the two of them because there could be premature breeding leading to death or if they're both males they'll kill each other or if it's female/female then there is the possibility of same-sex bullying. It's a myth that they can live together peaceably. So I'll clean some of my room out and set up my 33 gallon hopefully with some nice foam DIY hides and get my gecko in there and leave his in the 20 gallon long in his room.

Mine is tentatively named Hawkeye (M*A*S*H, not Marvel), and he hasn't thought of a name for his yet, I think he might be a little upset that it's most likely a girl but not sure on that.

This is the first day they were home on Saturday. We ended up taking out the plant thing since it had metal parts sticking out everywhere and the Gecko's flesh is incredibly soft!

Hawk is the one in the back and Bobby's is the one in front, coloration is Bold Stripe Carrot as far as I can tell. I'm not sure about mine's coloration yet.




Bobby's found the plant and immediately went to check it out lol


Hawkeye was chilling, confused, but who wouldn't be?


He's a really good poser!


Possibly one of my favorite pictures of him just because it's so iconic of a lizard!


Wandering






Then he found the cool hide


Inspecting




His eyes are very vivid! I absolutely adore the little spots on his chin too!


Bobby's gecko went into the warm hide



Later that night I came back and Hawk was still in the cool hide just chilling


Hawkeye likes to poop on the top of this hide lol



Bobby's was sleeping



This is the tank at the moment, I need to make my moist hide for them as well from a Tupperware container and damp paper towel ^_^


More pictures next from Sunday and Monday!


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Okay, pictures from Sunday:
hanging out on the hot side



They're like cats!





Bobby's reminds me of a Bandit with the black mask, she also looks like a Veloceraptor lol








Bobby's likes to walk over Hawkeye, it's rather hilarious to watch!






Contented Gecko's!





Who could say no to that face??


Later closer to feeding time


Time for some meal worms!


Better view of Bobby's Gecko's coloration







It's a shame they won't get along nicely later in life since they are just too damn adorable together!







Ready for the after-dinner nap


This is from Tuesday night, the cricket was right under him and he didn't even feel it!



And that's it for now, I'm sure I'll have frequent updates of these guys!!


----------



## Nova betta (Dec 5, 2014)

i love leopard geckos! We have a biology class at my school and my teacher has pets. she has a tarantula, some birds, of course bettas, and 2 leopard geckos!


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Yikes, no spiders for me! haha. I don't mind looking at them in the cages but I will NEVER own one lol. Lizards are good ^_^

I can't wait to fully tame them, Hawkeye has gone onto my hand before but decided he didn't want to stay there lol but we're progressing decently with him getting used to my hand! He's such a cutie!


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

If they are females there is a chance they'll be good together, especially in a larger enclosure with lots of cover. I know a lot of breeders who keep adult females together and recommend it themselves, of course things could go wrong like any animal... But I've never heard of them exclusively not being able to be kept together. 

They're so beautiful.... Don't be surprised if their patterns change a bit by the time they're adults (not get worse or better necessarily... Just shift), or if the paler one sheds pretty soon!


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Yeah, I read that about them changing. And yep, Hawkeye is already getting ready to shed! He was pretty pale last night, not cold but getting ready! I know they shed almost every month as juvies and will slow down when their growth slows in adulthood. I'm pretty positive that Hawk is a male though, he's got a pretty obvious pouch under his tail there and what looks like a prominent fold like I've seen pictures of. I haven't picked them up yet of course since they're not quite used to us but I'll report more on that when comes time.

I'm also pretty sure that Hawk is roughly 4 months old judging by size and weight where Bobby's is a little younger, about 3 months roughly.

On the other gecko forum I joined, I was explicitly told that even females aren't suggested to be living together by one of the mod guys. Of course, I realize that each is different as you say too. If they do both turn to be females, I will give it a shot of course since this set up will be easier for both us and mom on electricity (though...she did give me permission to set up more tanks in turn that I clean my room out XD hahah oh the bribes) but I'll watch them closely and if anything turns I'll set up the other tank quick as I can or divide the 20 for the time being while I get the 33 up.

Some of the behavior I've seen so far though between the two:

Hawkeye snapping at the girl

The girl stepping all over Hawkeye to get over him to get to the other side, not caring to go around lol

Hawkeye always eats first and fast, the girl is very slow in eating and I don't think she got any crickets last night, she did get some meal worms though.

Hawkeye didn't seem to try to hog the food at least and just ate what he needed, leaving the rest for the girl, so there didn't seem to be any malice there.

They both love to chase movements outside the tank! It's so darn cute, Bobby will wiggle his fingers at the end of the tank and one of them who is looking will immediately get up and run to the other side of the tank to inspect it! It's almost as hilarious to watch as when they wiggle their butts when they pounce on prey! I love these little guys!


----------



## DaytonBetta (Feb 4, 2014)

Congratulations, they are so cute! 

My friend has a pair and they are very friendly and don't mind being held. They were together initially, but one ate all the food, while the other got thinner and thinner, so they had to separate them. I think otherwise they got along ok.


----------



## Crossroads (Jun 28, 2014)

Gecko babies! I have a gecko baby too! His(I think, too young to sex) name is tentatively Ba'al until I can get him/her sexed. Major cuties! I believe mine is a snow morph of some form, likely Mack Snow. Mine is still a very shy baby and doesn't come out much right now.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Thanks guys! Yeah Hawkeye shed last night. I have a few pictures I'll upload when I get to my laptop ^^ 

Bobby has been calling the girl Fella....I'm like...seriously? You mad you have a girl? He's ridiculous. But yeah, she seems to contemplate her food before eating it so we purposely make sure they both get enough, so far so good at least.

Hawk was very shy last night while he was shedding. He did rub his head against my hand though trying to get the shed off his eyelid, it was the cutest thing ever. But he stayed in their new moist hide most of the night. I didn't check this morning but he should be good.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Hawkeye is getting used to me, he's been chilling in the moist hide and so I pick it up to look at him and talk to him, Mom came home tonight from Florida and we took her upstairs to see them; she approved thankfully. But Hawkeye almost came out to sit on my hand but she was worried he'd fall so I put my finger in front of his nose gently and he backed back into the hide, it was really cute.

This is the night before his shed so the night before last.


Here's Bobby's little ones pattern


This is from last night, Hawkeye's shed night. You can see a bit of skin on his cheek, it was actually very adorable



It was around his eye but he's all set today! Got all the skin off even on his toes and around his eyes ^_^



His newish pattern, I think he lost some black spots. I still don't know but I think he's a Hypomelanistic Carrot. I'll ask on the forum now that I have a good picture of his coloration.


She was contemplating her food



And that's our new DIY moist hide haha, used the tape to make the edges I cut out safe and to make it darker inside to help


Hawkeye today


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

So some pictures from last night and today!

Feasting on Mealworms!



They apparently like to step on each other's tails....


Nomnomnomnom




"Imma nibble your toes!" Hawkeye did try to bite her toes >.> but she did the same to him. Hopefully I can convince my brother to separate them soon....




I love his little face! Just want to smoosh it and tell him how much I love him!



These are from today. I love when they stretch out like this and just bask! They just look so darn content that I wish I could join them lol



Hawkeye likes to wink a lot too lol, he really stands up to his namesake!


Here's Hawkeye getting back to bobby's for stepping on his tail yesterday XD


She's just like....really bro??


SO MAJESTIC!


Chillin'




Picture of the tank. I got a new UTH today, instead of the 10-20 gal one, I upgraded to the 30-40 gal one to see if that will do a better job. Then we won't have to use the light at all and it won't bother them as much :-D


My OH so creative DIY moist hide back there lol, Hawkeye loves it so much! Hopefully I'll be covering it with styrofoam to make it look nicer :-D


Another thing Hawkeye loves, standing in the food bowl....not sure why lol, he's a very silly gecko


grrrr I bite you!


Nevermind, I'll just chill...


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

So Hawkeye is officially a boy, he's got all the man parts lol. I'm still pretty sure that Bobby's is a girl as well. 

More pictures!!
I love my little boy!! He's so darn adorable when he chills like this!


She's cute too


That FACE!!



She woke up and came down to demand food from me lol







Hiding


Coming out for foods




Digesting after


I didn't know why she did this but she stood like this for quite a while lol









He contemplated me lol






I love his butt lol, he cracks me up all the time!




It's like the Yin-Yang of Leo's


----------



## BlueSky99 (Aug 7, 2014)

Aw, they're both cute  they remind me of cats for some reason, especially the photo of the one sleeping.


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Lil your geckos as so cute and seem so animated. My housemate has them and I think they're boring. But you captured a much cuter side of them with the facial expressions.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Thanks Blue, I do agree!

Yeah Oly, these are just juvies so they have more energy than older ones so eventually they will get "boring" as well but they'll be more content to snuggle with us and I'm looking forward to that! But yeah, they're both pretty full of energy so far :-D 

I wish I'd gotten some pink styrofoam so I could start building those DIY hides since we're in a Blizzard at the moment and snowed in currently lol Oh well.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Making a Special appearance tonight is Lucillia's two beautiful Leopard Geckos!! Lunaria (or Luna) is the first one she had gotten this past week and Eclipse is the one she got today when we went on a little road adventure! I'm in love with Eclipse, I kept his little cup warm while we adventured out some more, he even fell asleep in it while I was holding him!! And I'm pretty sure Lucillia was getting annoyed at my constant cooing at him lol sorry Luci!

Here's Luna, she'd just shed today so she has a bit left on her toes there. She's a cutie though!


And here's Eclipse!


I believe he's a Jungle but I'm not too certain.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

And more pictures from tonight's feeding! I take a lot of pictures XD lol

I love my baby boy!



NomnomnoNom! He ate like 20 meal worms or so XD okay it was really only like 12-14 but still! He was hungry!



"Food time?"


"FOOD!!!!"


"Ahhhh mealworms!"














She climbs right in to get the food lol






And this is Hawkeye going up to pee >.<


Checking out to make sure it's his spot


Nope, want to chase his reflection first



Annnnddd let's go back up!



"Yup, it's my spot"


I'm sorry, I'm a proud mama lol


"All done!"




THIS FACE! I love it!










Fat!


Bobby's gecko, he still doesn't want to name her >.> I think I'll name her just to make it easy here since I'm tired of saying "Bobby's gecko"



I can't stand him! lol He's so darn adorable!


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Pictures from last night!
Hawk has been better at being handled, he even sat on my hand while he ate though he almost fell off when he lurched for a worm lol


He's so soft!


Strutting his stuff!



And I've decided to call her Lassi. If you watch the show Psych I'm naming her after Detective Lassiter since it's a guy so if she turns out to be a boy (unlikely) then I'll call her Lassiter but if she stays girl then she's Lassi :-D Bobby doesn't care so I won't actively call her around him but for online purposes here, that's what I'll do since I'm sick of saying "Bobby's gecko" too many letters lol
But Lassi shed last night! I noticed when I heard her literally biting her toes to get the shed off lol but I shooed her into the moist hide and she stayed there all night :-D


I had removed the large hide in the middle hence why it looks so bare here but it's really nice XD




And he's a clever boy, sitting where the UTH is so he can digest his food while he eats it XD


----------



## cousiniguana (Apr 3, 2014)

So cute! Have you considered putting that rock with the shelves against the glass? I have a rock designed like that only it has a magnetic part that attaches to the other side of the tank to provide more seclusion.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Yeah, we move it around occasionally. They don't seem to care whether it's against the glass or not, they go between mostly the one in the middle and the shelved one and they use all the shelves too which is great since I know not all geckos do lol. I'm glad ours aren't so picky! Right now it's up against the glass so I'm sure I'll take more pictures tonight when I feed them :-D

And "Lassi" might be a boy, I really have to check the underside but s/he doesn't like anyone much yet so I have to start working with her too since Bobby doesn't seem to really want to do it which is fine with me; I'll happily hold all the geckos! lol But from what I've seen with Lucillia's girl, looks like Lassi has more of a space for the penis pouch from the vent. But we'll see!

Bobby also doesn't like the name Lassi so he says he's going to come up with something soon :roll:


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

These are all from last night

Little Hawkeye loves the moist hide and doesn't mind when I pick him up to look at him lol he actually comes to the front to look at me, it's the cutest thing ever lol




My phone sucks at focusing when I want it to though lol.


He REALLY liked the phone camera, I'm sure he saw the shutter lol



He attacked the glass after and I felt a little bad about it but he'd never taken such interest to the phone before lol


The two of them sharing the moist hide!


Nomnom


Color pattern didn't change much


Healthy lookin' Juvie!


He loves to be talked to, always very curious about where the voice is coming from


And I've been attempting to make a cover for the moist hide so it's not so ugly blue lol. Actually it really doesn't look that bad but I still wanted to make the cover for it. So I got the styrofoam and started to work! I'm not thrilled with it but for it being my first DIY styrofoam project, I think it came out pretty darn well lol

Using another tupperware container for modeling


Finishing the styrofoam building and siliconing the pieces together. Sculpture is not my strong point as an artist.


Painting


More painting. I kind of wish I left the red out, makes it look sort of fake. The first goal was sandstone but with my only cutting tools being a paring knife, it's hard to get smoothness from the styrofoam, it'd be nice for stone like granite though. But both my brother and I are satisfied in the end so it's currently drying with it's second coat of Polycrylic Sealer, awaiting for the third coat probably tomorrow and then it gets to air out for a week or two before it can go in.


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Wow, you are pretty talented.  I think it looks fine with the red.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Aww shucks, thanks Oly ^_^ I hope to make more realistic objects in the future though! But I am happy with how it came out considering, as I noted before, sculpture is NOT my strong point by any means lol, doesn't mean I can't do it, I just usually don't have the knack for imagining 3D objects normally ^_^ But this is a heck of a lot easier than molding something out of clay or cutting from marble or something lol.


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Psh, it already looks better than almost anything out of a pet store. -_-
You'd probably be able to sell those locally if you kept it up!


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Oh boy, I'm not sure if I have the patience haha. This has taken me three days so far. I think I can get the third coat of sealant on tonight though, so that should help. If I can get one of those hot wire tool thingies that will just melt the plastic,that will make this so much easier and THEN maybe I'd consider making them for people locally or ship them lol. 

My next styrofoam project will be to emulate this hide since I don't want to pay for it but I still want it lol


----------



## cousiniguana (Apr 3, 2014)

That cover looks great! Someday I'll get around to making my moist hide all fancy too.


----------



## Elsewhere (Dec 30, 2012)

Aaaawwww little baby geckos!!! I'm so jealous of you, Lil! I've been trying to convince my mum that crested geckos are a necessity in life, but she just isn't buying it! They are the cutest little things, and I love Hawkeye's name! I can't get enough of these pictures!


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

ELSEWHERE!!!! ahhh its so good to see your name around again!! 

And thanks! I've been looking into cresties a bit too but they'd have to be later when I'm move out because mom would kill me and the electric bill >.<

I saw a signature somewhere is that said "With great power comes great electric bill..." Lol


----------



## Elsewhere (Dec 30, 2012)

It's good to be around again! If only I came back on for better purposes- Soleil is having some issues.

That might just be my new life philosophy! I have to wait until I move out too, haha! But until then I'll be more than satisfied with your pictures!


----------



## cousiniguana (Apr 3, 2014)

Cresties? Power bill? They like a cooler temperature so room temps are perfect for them. They also eat powdered food so you save money on having to buy live food. I think crestie keeping is easier than leo keeping.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Interesting! Though I'd still do a live vivarium if I did cresties so I'd still need a light, though I think I could get an LED to be sufficient.....now I need to space lol. Maybe I'll steal my brother's room again hehe he has some space and he could totally have a nice vertical tank....now I REALLY want to look into them!! :-D


----------



## cousiniguana (Apr 3, 2014)

I'm a bad influence.  My crestie just has a simple daylight spectrum bulb (not that it matters to her) over her tank to help her plants grow. She has no other source of heat, nor does she need one at the temps we keep our house. Temperatures for crested geckos should be maintained between 72 and 80 degrees for most of the year. At temperatures of 85 degrees or warmer, crested geckos will become stressed.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Oooooh, I could TOTALLY do that! Bobby's room is around 69-72 at the moment fluctuating slightly between day and night. So would slightly cooler temps be okay then? I'm sure I could probably get a very low wattage incandescent to provide a little heat though, huh?

Totally should be doing work tonight but I think I'm going to be researching the nitty-gritty details of Crestie keeping lol


----------



## cousiniguana (Apr 3, 2014)

They can easily go a bit cooler at night...


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Okay, now the other issue is summer, it easily gets 90 upstairs :-/ so that's more of a concern now since they don't handle the hot temps. Where they would potentially be going, they'd be out of any direct sunlight but it's still hot unless my brother runs the a/c opposite of what mom wants him to do >.< Basically, our temps are not stable by any means during the summer.


----------



## cousiniguana (Apr 3, 2014)

The heat will be a problem...


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

So Bobby likes the idea of a Crestie too and we can keep the a/c running during the summer, humidity won't be an issue though right? I know they're rain forest-y geckos, but we get 100% humidity during the summer wicked bad.

Hawkeye was shedding again tonight! It's only been two weeks! I was worried at first but after talking with Luci, he's growing a good growing boy! 

I picked up the moist hide to check the paper towel and found him like this! He's such a cutie





And took the lid off and moisted the towel with my turkey basted, using warm water from my fish tank. He happily sat there while I wet it



He looks like a little old lady lol!!



Even Lassi looked lol!



He's a cutie



BEST picture ever! lol!!


Digesting foods


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Because I'm so darned proud of my creation, I just want to highlight the parts of the moist cave cover I made that I love most lol


I like the paint and the texture of this section


I love the crack at this part, I dun good lol


Done after the three layers of Polycrylic Sealant, just letting it air out before it goes into the cage


This is the back


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Okay, so now instead of a Crestie, I'm going to get a Gargoyle lol I'm smitten by them. They're honestly cuter than Cresties and if their tail falls off, it grows back unlike a Crestie! And I like their color patterns, Cresties are cute but it's a little too plain for me.

But for my Leopards!!! I got to hold Hawkeye today and sit with him and he was a little nervous at first but chilled soon after! I accidentally scared him a little when he saw my face so close though, he sort of jumped a little (not jump jump, but like just an immediate fright and then realization) but then realized it's the face he see's all the time and wanted to climb up my shirt towards my face lol. He really likes my face when he's able to get there on his own lol. Then I picked him up again during feeding since Steve (bobby named him Steve from Minecraft lol) eats very slow and Hawkeye gobbles everything in sight. This time I was standing and he literally climbed straight up my shirt to try to get to my face....I want to know what he's thinking when he does that lol

Oh and before photos, I just have to share something incredibly adorable! Before I held him the first time, I dipped my finger in their water and held it to his face since he was trying to get at my hand anyway and he started to lick all the ater off my finger! Then he'd check the other fingers to see if there was water, I did it a few times, he was right next to the water dish too. He eventually drank from the dish but it was just the cutest thing I've ever seen before! It tickled a little too ^_^

Okay, now pictures!





He reminds me of a jaguar


If you look at his black spots on his head upside down, it looks like a Jack Skellington face lol


Tongue face!






Stripes are disappearing which is something I like, I like the solid orange bodies :-D




Fatty







Love this view


----------



## Huffle Puffles (Jul 5, 2013)

Really enjoying this journal. Your lil guys are ADORABLE!!! 
That moist cave cover came out beautiful by the way!


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Thanks Huffle! I'm absolutely smitten with these guys and all I want to do right now is make more stuff for their home, building better hides than the ones we have now (although they're damn good hides, I just like building things apparently!) but alas, college and commissions come first >.< it's literally killing me seeing my styrofoam sit there while I paint or do animations lol. It's a terrible obsession!

I think Steve is starting to gear for a shed soon, he was rubbing against all the decor and sheet moss I have in there. It's darn adorable when they do that, reminds me of a cat.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

I love my babies, Hawkeye likes to be handled more or less, he didn't mind me picking him up today and even Bobby held him ^_^ 

Cuties from this morning


Hawkeye spotted a cricket so he ruined the picture but it still amused me


Casually standing in my water dish lol


WHAT'S THAT?!


He does look like a little velociraptor or some dinosaur lol



Steve


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

I love my babies. 

Hawkeye is getting good at being held though I think I lost a little trust in him today >.< He was doing fine but he suddenly freaked out, I had him over the tank thankfully but he jumped off my hand only a few inches, around six inches and sort of landed face first into the carpet >.< he's absolutely fine, he just instantly crawled into the moist hide and hid for a few minutes. But he was out and about soon and was fine again. I just felt bad.

I also got my order in from Drs. Foster and Smith, finally, after a week >.< But I changed up the tank a bit! I'll need to wash the rug out soon.


When I was holding him and he was absolutely fine just sitting there


Crawling on my arm



And even though I felt bad, I couldn't help myself at this picture! He looked so scared and offended at the same time!!


Steve doesn't care


And then Hawkeye was fine again but he liked to check out the new plants lol


And then he was curious again


Steve is so small but he's definitely growing



Happy










God I love his face, he reminds me so much like a cat!




Steve really loves the camera








Approaching...


Steve licked Hawkeye here lol Hawk was just like.....whhhatt are you doing?? oookkkaaayyy


whatever bro


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

More update from today! I think I told you all that I put in the styrofoam cover on the moist hide since it's been aired out for over a week now. They absolutely love it! Hawkeye crawled onto it immediately and happily explored and Steve has barely left it XD And I'm not so sure Steve is a Steve and not a Stephanie....it's hard to tell since I can't pick him up just yet, s/he doesn't like it like Hawkeye doesn't mind.

And I bought a proper background and I cleaned the tank out on Tuesday for the first time, it needed it; reeking of urine >.< So now I just need to clean the rug out but I have the extra one in there right now and will switch out when I clean everything. 

Here's the tank as of now!


I freaking love my baby!!!



And the hide:


Hawkeye likes to sit under the leaves on top of the hide here and look out, it's the cutest thing. I'll have to get a picture one day.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Whoops, forgot to upload my recent pictures and update this!!

Since my last post, both Geckos have shed and grown some!

Baby girl when she was shedding. Bobby still hasn't named her :roll: I'm thinking Zolla is a nice name....



Hawk







I'd gone to a LFS and found this beautiful adult male there, I would love to own him! He was absolutely gorgeous looking! But I love my two babies too ^_^



So the next day, girl had shed and Hawkeye was just starting to get dull. They were sharing the moist hide ^_^



She was very sleepy, so sleepy that she let me hold her later too!





She was so cute! She settled right down and flattened herself out on my hand, sleeping and soaking in my warmth. Her tail is just hanging down, it's not gone lol




And then Hawk starting to shed


I didn't get any pics of him shedding as I haven't been home too often but he's all done now ^_^


----------



## PetMania (Mar 28, 2013)

Those two are absolutely adorable!


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Thank you Pet!! I love these guys so much :-D

Hawkeye is definitely lightening in color, becoming more of a High Yellow than a Tangerine that I thought he was previously.

This was him today about an hour ago.


His tail is sooooo soft too, I love the feeling of him sitting on my hand :-D



And Bobby has agreed to calling her Zolla, so Zolla has been chilling behind the moist hide on the hot side lately. It's like here own little hide that Hawk doesn't know about lol


Between the hide and the glass lol


Comparing from the first week:


And tonight ^_^


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Hawkeye has this strange fascination with faces. I'm not sure if he just wants to get to the highest point he can or something or if he really does like faces, but he's always trying to climb to get to mine. I never let him just because I'm afraid he'll bite my eye or something lol maybe when he's not so full of energy I will ^_^

But yesterday, my brother cleaned out a corner of his room so we could set the leopards down and let them roam, Hawk just wanted to climb on us and Zolla was just afraid. I'm trying to work with her but it's hard when I've got baby Betta's, nine tanks set up and running, and school work to attend to! But she will at least let us pick her up when she's sleepy lol, it's actually rather adorable. So these were taken yesterday when we were playing with them, I didn't get any of Zolla though, I apologize for that!

Hawkeye on Bobby's arm, he settled down to sit and warm himself for a few minutes lol



Bobby let him climb up on his back lol, again, Hawkeye sat down for a little while until I picked him up ^_^


Chilling on my hand



Color is off here, looks like a Tangerine but he's a yellow


----------



## cousiniguana (Apr 3, 2014)

So pretty and happy.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Thanks cousin!! It makes me happy that I can keep these guys alive better than I thought I could! I was so nervous getting into reptiles but....now that I know I'm good at this....this could be bad for my financial status later in life lol.

Oh and I forgot to say that I accidentally let the water bowl run out and filled it up yesterday. Hawkeye was apparently thirsty but he really likes to lick water off my finger. So I dip it in the water and hold it in front of his face for him to lick at. I'll have to get a video of him doing it, it's absolutely adorable! And it tickles lol. But he's all good now ^_^

And I believe Hawk is a Super (I assume he'll lose all his black spots on his body eventually to make him a Super) Hypomelanistic Tangerine Carrot Tail. I think Zolla might be a Normal or a High Yellow, hard to tell with her so far.


----------



## Axeria (Feb 6, 2015)

Awww! Amazing cuties you have there! I love Leo's! They and all other reptiles are forbidden in Norway tho , been that way since 1977! Time for a change!


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Wow! I don't think I could live without my geckos now that I have them! They are beautiful creatures, I agree, time for a change!!!


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Boy, it sure is difficult to keep up with everything now a days! These pics were form like....three days ago i think lol. I was just showing Hawk's size against the 3 level ornament that Lucillia and I both have. He also shed again




And Zolla shed as well
She had little gloves lol!!


----------



## Sunset02 (Jan 25, 2015)

They look very nice! I remember in elementary school my math teacher got a leopard gecko as a class pet. His name was Marley, but he died the next year. Everyone was out during recess screaming "MARLEY DIED! NOOO!" Needless to say It was very traumatizing.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Yeah, thankfully these guys are still young (I guess 6 and 7 months old roughly), so they should live for quite a while now provided everything goes right!!

So lots to update. I switched out the 20 gal long for my 33 gallon flat-back hexagon after cleaning it out! They like it ^_^ doesn't seem like it added much room, I may upgrade to a 40 next time the dollar per gallon sale comes around but we'll see. I'm content at the moment with it.

So these were from....two days ago (Friday) when I switched everything out.
This is what the tank look like; my brother trying to position the leaves JUST right...he's so anal sometimes lol




I moved some stuff later because they had a hard time navigating but it works.


I love my baby, he's so photogenic too! These few are from before we switched tanks.




His two sets of spots are almost gone, I predict two or three more sheds ebfore they're fully gone 



Peeking out after the change



Drinking


This was from last night (Saturday).

Hawk was resting on my hand after eating and warming up, he was a little cold but happily warmed on my wrist ^_^



And today. Was holding Hawk and he crawled up my arm and tried to tunnel through between my elbow and side, gosh it tickled so much! He finally gave up and just sat down though lol



Going to explore some more


And today I found out that Zolla's feet are spotted!


Front ones not as much but she's still cute


And some honorable mentions. Went to a PetCo in Lisbon, CT. Decent store, TONS of betta's everywhere! But I saw these cuties and I just have to say that that top big one there, he was bigger than Hawk and it's hard to see but he's striped Tangerine and yellow! It was so cool!!! If I could keep more than one male happily, I would have bought him for sure!!


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

Wow :-D
what a way to get a gecko fix,than to come here and see your pictures.


----------



## Elsewhere (Dec 30, 2012)

They're so cute oh my God! I can't get over their little faces!


----------



## cousiniguana (Apr 3, 2014)

They sure are growing fast!


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

That they are! I've been meaning to get a small scale to weigh them on but I keep forgetting every time I'm in a store!! I need to make a list!!

Hawkeye is beginning to shed again today. ^_^ He was happy to just chill on my hand today but I think I was a little cold, I could see his colors getting darker as he got colder, but he was happy to just sit :-D


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Sorry about not updating in a while!

I weighed my little ones the other week (March 20th), they are as follows:
Hawkeye at 37g
Zolla at 25.5g

So they're growing quite a bit! I think I'll weigh them either today or tomorrow to check in again to see if they've gained more. Both have shed since then as well. Thankfully there are no problems with their shed at all! They spend most of their time in the moist hide or in the 3 layer hide.

These were from the day I weighed them:
Zolla was attempting to hunt those crickets but she's lazy XD




Sorry for the bleach of colors


Hawk's spots and bands are almost all gone. You can see the bands when he gets a little cold though



Chilling in the moist hide when I opened it lol


Hunt mode: Activated!



Nope, gave up


This was from a few nights ago, he's such a cutie


And this was from last night. He WAS sleeping until I accidentally knocked on the glass with my phone when I was trying to take a picture XD Sorry buddy!


----------



## Islandgaliam (Jan 27, 2014)

Love this thread  We had a leopard gekko for 8 years when my kids were younger. He escaped once during the tank cleaning, and we found him 5 months later...his tail was almost gone and he was thin; we nursed him back and thought he was doing well, but lost him several months later. Our kitty Trooper liked to sit on top of his tank, and Gekki would climb up the branch and sit by kitty...it was really cute.

Your gekkos are just adorable. Great pics  makes me want to get another one...but need to set up another fish tank first - lol


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Thanks Island! Yeah, I love my babies!

There's talk about Lucillia handing her two or one to me since she's really bogged down with her internship at the moment and feels bad for buying them, we both didn't expect to be so busy. My 33 would hold another just fine but if she wants to give me both, I'd have to get a 40 breeder I suspect. But it's just talk at the moment, she may still keep them 

I have some more pictures to get up, uploading them now so I'll post them later


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Hawkeye often likes to sleep in the Moist hide but he's just been starting to sleep like this, it's absolutely adorable!


Oh haaaiii


Zolla peeking out



I took Hawk out but apparently he didn't want to come out today lol he kept trying to get back in XD






He wanted to get off the ledge but I clearly didn't let him since it's a good three foot drop. So he just sat here for a bit lol


Zolla saw him walking around and sat there almost taunting him. It's like they're cats, seriously!


And then once I picked him up, he realized my hand was warm and happily settled down like this for a good two minutes. I realized that when their tail droops like that, they seem to be relaxed and calm  He even let me pet his head just fine too



S/he's so pretty


----------



## Islandgaliam (Jan 27, 2014)

This thread has me itchin to get the gekko tank out of storage!


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Moar pictures! Taken yesterday

My baby boy cautiously coming to eat. I hadn't interacted with them much in the last few days so he was a little nervous. I made sure to hold each of them for a little bit so they could remember again. After that they seemed to be okay, it was just at first they were nervous.


Zolla following the tweezers lol, I swear she just wants to eat the tweezers half the time instead of the worms XD She's hilarious


Coming closer


Bingo! lol


Spots are still fading


Nomnomnomomomonom!


Still looking at the tweezers lol








And I couldn't help this picture, his foot looked so weird underwater! It's almost a little disturbing! Looks sort of like an octopus or something....very strange but cool too


And came back later when he was coming out from the moist hide, he always looks happy to see me haha, makes me happy in return though even if he isn't



More nomnoms


Got the tongue haha


Trying to focus on Zolla made Hawk appear like a God XD or at least Angelic


And the reverse :rofl:


----------



## Elsewhere (Dec 30, 2012)

They're so. cute. I can't even handle how adorable these little babies are!


----------



## ThisDragonisNerdy (Mar 28, 2015)

Subbing


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

I love my babies. I weighed them the other week and they hadn't gained anything but I was particularly bad at feeding them that week and I felt horrible that I wasn't able to give them mealworms as normal, but they seemed to have forgave me as they've been eating them almost nightly again lol. I'll have to weigh them in again soon.

My (little) Hawkeye is absolutely darling! He's so inquisitive and he'll get his way if he really wants it! I was sitting with him on the couch to see if he'd stay there--NOPE, he wanted to explore lol




And then he found my hand and remembered how warm it is and happily sat for a few minutes as he absorbed my heat ^_^
This is probably one of my favorite pictures of him, he just looks so contented!


The next day lol


Obligatory Zolla picture


Crossing the Pond to eat the food XD



And this was last night as they ate. Zolla literally is always offended by Hawk whenever he comes around. You can really see the size difference between them in this picture, although it does seem a bit exaggerated, she isn't THAT small.



And again was holding him to let Zolla eat


And just a reminder of how much Hawk has grown since I got him January; that's the same Mealworm bowl and look how much his tail has grown and pattern has changed!


----------



## ThisDragonisNerdy (Mar 28, 2015)

Those guys are SO cute! I can tell your totally head over heals for them- you passed that love to me in 7 pages worth
of pics 
You made me really want them, but they have to eat insects ~yuck~
I cant decide between crested geckkos or gargoyle geckos or both. :roll:
I'd probably get both if my mom lets me. Although, if I can only get one it might have to be the gargoyle gecko, simply becuase I LOVE the white morph :-D
(by the way, sorry for the weird "subbing" message, I just wanted to subb real quick so I'd remember to read this when I got the time)


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

@TDLB, yeah I'd go with the Gargoyle TBH. That's what I'm getting next. Solely for the fact that if they lose their tail, they can grow it back unlike the Cresties. Cresties are cute but I feel that Gargoyles are just that much cuter lol. And I don't like stumpy butts >.<

----------------------------------------
Sorry for not keeping up with my posting. Both Geckos have shed since the last post and are doing well!

Pics are uploading and will post in a minute.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Geeze, didn't realize I had so many pics to post!

Zolla was letting me hold her, this was....oh idk, last Thursday maybe?


Hawk about ready to shed



Dat Finger Hold!!


I tried for a close up, Zolla had bitten her tail and it's sort of healing but I think that part may fall off...not sure yet.


Shedding


"Dis my bowl?"


Zolla and her mitt lol






Ended up feeding Hawk outside of the enclosure to let Zolla rest up a little and eat some





And then decided that Zolla needed a bath, she was having a little trouble getting her shed off. So into the warm water she went! She wasn't very happy....


Hawk chillin' out like the Most Interesting Man Alive ;-)


She couldn't figure out how to get out >.< she kept walking around looking out like this instead of over the top lol


And then Hawk went in for good measure since he'd just shed himself, I wanted to make sure he was good and hydrated. He didn't seem to mind much




He figured out how to get out quick though lol


Riverbeast! Rooooaaarr!


Zolla later


"Yep, dis my bowl"




A few days later. Hey wassup?


Zolla getting fed outside the tank


Hawk fell asleep against the 3 layer hide with his cheek pressed against it!



Nomnom time!


Can I still fits?


Nomnom


Not comfortable



And they do this all too often; step on each other :roll: Instead of going around, Hawk just crawls over her to get into the other hide....


Of course she freaks out



Meh, jk, I just wanted the food


Yesterday. Chillin' like a villain!


He almost looks like a Skink with the way he's sitting lol


----------



## ThisDragonisNerdy (Mar 28, 2015)

:-D
Yeah, I decided on gargoyles. But they're really expensive, xP which sucks.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Sorry I've been away for a while! Lots has happened!

I upgraded to a 40 breeder tank for my babies. I only have paper towel down at the moment, I need to buy a new rug or two for them. They're fine with the paper towel though, easy to clean as well. They're still potty trained though, so that helps.

I also received Lucillia's two geckos that I featured earlier in this journal, Luna and Astreal is the youngest. She just couldn't give them as much time as she wanted to and she's getting a puppy so she didn't want the puppy to hurt them. So I'm fostering them for now.

First, here are the pics from when I upgraded:

Here's the tank looked






Hawk: Okay, I'll go explore


Hawk: but first, lemme lick the glass!




Hawk: DUN! I cleaned it for you!



Hide placements


Hawk: See, I'm exploring! Hey, I can fits through here! Look, a hole!


Hawk: This is the way we get up here, right?




Hawk: I apparently like to climb on things!


Zolla: my brother is an idiot


Zolla: But I'm cute as all hell! ;-)





And then I found Zolla on top of the moist hide later, sleeping lol


I love when she flattens out, it's adorbs


A comfortable Hawk


Whenever I put him back in the tank from being picked up, he HAS to be on top of this hide. I put him on the other side of the tank and he runs over to the hide to climb up on top of it....he's weird lol


And then he'll go down the back, check out his poop corner, and go back into the hide to sleep more



So now these are from Yesterday when I brought home Luna and Astreal. Both the ladies vomited on the ride home unfortunately, Astreal did twice. I put her in the tank first after taking Hawk and Zolla out to rearrange things and add the hides that Luci gave me from them as well. So I decided to let the two new ones chill in the empty 33 for a few minutes, then I took Hawk and Zolla out to meet them in the 33 while I changed things in the 40.

Hawk was immediately interested in Luna as I figured he would be, both are definite on their sexes. Neither Luci nor I know about Zolla or Astreal yet but Luna is definitely girl and Hawk is definitely boy. She didn't really care about him though lol
Can you tell who's who? lol


Luna said nope


And then she was looking up at me, wondering about the phone in my hand lol, it was cute


All four together. Zolla is coming out of the hide, Luna is to Zolla's left side. Astreal is the baby one and Hawk is top right


Hawk just HAD to go and show off, climbing the hide lol


He took to Astreal too, she actually ran underneath him when I tried to pick her up, he was just like, huh...there's a baby under me. lol



Putting rest in next post, post was too long for just one!


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

So Astreal went in first, she immediately hid so I didn't get any pics of her. After about five minutes, I introduced Luna to the tank.


She found the corner hide


After a bit of coaxing, she came out to try to find some foods



She's got such a smug look, it kills me lol. Astreal heard the food as well and poked her head out of her bushes



After a bit, I picked up Zolla to put her back into the tank. She happily squated down on my wrist, picking up my warmth. I love when they do this, it makes me so happy to share my excessive warmth! Even when I lowered her into the tank, she didn't get off my hand until it was starting to fall asleep and had to nudge her off lol!!


Astreal found the worms!


Hawk was the last to go in, but I fed him outside the tank so that he wouldn't steal all their worms. I still had to fill both bowls since he kept eating them >.> the glutton that he is! He was all too happy to be spoiled though.


Hawk and Zolla feast XD


Crappy pic, but this is the placement of the hides now. I love the jungly-bushes area.


Luna found the moist hide and loved it




So I'm going to be making another moist hide, I'm going to integrate another small corner hide so I can get rid of that corner hide and have enough room for both moist hides on that side, so essentially I'll be adding two hides and taking away one to make one extra if that makes sense. It will be a combo hide. I'll have a ramp going up the top of the second moist hide so that they can get to the top of both. It will ideally connect to the other hide.

I think I will redo both of them and make it an exact fit around the edges of the tank so they can't get back there, but I can probably fit three moist hides that way with a ramp going up the middle of them or something. Idk, I'll be creative with it!


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

I gave everyone short baths last night, gosh, so many cute faces now!!

Zolla was first, she had some shed stuck on her tail, I can't get it off though :-/ hoping it comes off next shed. I'll pay attention more and get her in a bath more frequently when that time comes so she can shed properly. She was adorable in the bath though, she was a good girl and then happily snuggled with my hand after the bath to warm up more!


And then Hawk was next, he's starting to shed today, he needed the hydration. He gets in and immediately starts to drink....


Needless to say, I have a very happy gecko now


And then Astreal, oh little Astreal. She's the sweetest of the bunch. She didn't want to get off my hand but she had some shed on her nails that I wanted to try to get off. No matter what I did, she wouldn't get off, so I improvised and stuck my hands in the water with her and got her wet as much as possible. Thankfully the candle dish I'm using, allowed water displacement enough that it covered my hands and covered her feet. I couldn't take a pic since she was attached to both my hands. But she started to fall asleep there! Literally in my hands, in the water! Falling asleep! Oh god, I died inside at that.
Here she is afterwards, warming herself on my wrist:



I had taken the moist hide out to get her out instead of picking her up since I know she doesn't like it much. This little idiot kept going into the styrofoam part, looking for the hide. He literally went in and then back out to see if it'd come back, three times!! He's a dummy but I love him!


Astreal falling asleep on my arm again, they all love this part: boob cave lol


Luna was last, she did NOT want a bath >.> I made her take one anyway



And this is how I know Hawk is in the hide lol



And this morning, I woke up to the most adorable picture ever!! Hawk is quite the ladies man I guess! I think Zolla is a Zoro if s/he wasn't in on this action!

I know that it's said that Leopards will pile on top of each other to get the best spot, but I know that isn't the only warmest spot in the tank, the place right behind the wood there is also nice and hot as well as the moist hide. So I think it can be said that these three do like each other, enough to tolerate at least, perhaps not love, but do they like each other. It was just so damn adorable! My little pimp lol



Look at those smiles!


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Lots of pictures again since I fail at actually updating whenever I take the pics!

All four have been doing fantastic! Hawk and Astreal are buddy's, Luna doesn't care and Zolla keeps to himself mostly.

I added in some stone thingy's from PetSmart, Hawk loves to lay on them and warm himself  The next moist hides I make will incorporate those on top so they can all lounge out

Nomnom time


Zolla here and Astrael peeking out





Hawk can't stand to watch me dish out the worms when he's hungry! lol, I get this face from him and Astreal!



Making sure the little one get's enough food, she's good at asserting herself and getting her own food, I found out





Hawk found the rocks right after I put them in and he sat down very comfortably ^_^


"Hey! Sup!"


"I like dis"


Astreal


She wedged herself like this lol


Luna-lu



Hawk sleeping on morning


Hawk and Astreal


Enjoying the rock while I dish out food



She's growing very well


Hawk and Luna


Hawk doesn't care who he steps on, he saw food and he wants it!


Finally all four of them together!





Luna drinking






Luna getting some special treatment since she was not getting enough food















From the other day, Hawk just basking, Astrael behind him


----------



## CRAZYHERMITCRAB (Mar 10, 2015)

I have 4.... But one escaped


----------



## BettaLover1313 (Apr 15, 2013)

I could have sworn I subscribed to this! I was just thinking of your Leopard Geckos when I saw some, yesterday in a atrium/aquarium pet store.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Finally bought a rug, it's green and not what I really wanted, but I needed it pronto. I'll buy a tan one later, although, it is easier to see my geckos with this rug since it's a nice contrast....

Before the rug switch. Gosh, I love when he does this to me!



Luna resting on a rock


So while I was cleaning out their tank, they went into the 33 I still have in there. Hawkeye was freaking out for some reason, so I picked him up and he totally chilled out then, I showed him the window and he happily looked outside, trying to eat the bugs that landed on the screen lol. Everything is secure so he wouldn't fall out or nothing, just thought he'd appreciate the air flowing through; he did. After that, he climbed up my shirt and sat on my shoulder so I figured I'd just leave him there until he decided he had enough.

During that time, Luna was also freaking out, I've never tried holding two before, especially when I know Luna can run and jump, but I tried it; making sure that Hawk was staying on my shoulder. So I picked her up and she calmed down and sat on my hand for a bit. Then she looked up and climbed my shirt as well, I hoped that she wouldn't scare Hawk into running; thankfully she didn't. And so they both sat on my shoulder!


Hawk became curious of my hair lol, wondering if he could climb it. He didn't



And then they were both looking outside, it was adorable.
Excuse my messy hair >.<


Hawk went back into the 33 so I could finish up the 40 breeder


Finished and with everyone in!


Hawk kept climbing over everything....not sure why, he's strange.

I also want to make a DIY sandbox for their potty area since they're all pooping in the same spot now! I'm so proud of them lol. But the heavy sand will help to keep odors down and keep it more clean, they'll like to dig in it as well. I'll take it out when I feed them crickets so they won't try to eat it. I'm aware of potential impaction issues as well


And the first part of my Gargoyle Gecko house! This was a couple day's old, I've done two sides now and added sticks. Today I should be adding the coconut fiber over the foam stuff and then after that, I'll turn it up right and add in the drainage layer and find some garden mesh to keep the soil above ground.

I have a lot of the plants that will go in it already: 2 Janet Craig Dracaena, 2 Sanseviera variations, Maroon Fern, Pothos, Ficus Pumila Minima, and I'll probably put my African Violet in and the Purple Waffle plant. I may also stick in the Philodendron, but I've been told the crystals that the plant makes are harmful to the Crested Gecko at least, not sure about Gargoyle though.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

I CAN'T FIND ZOLLA!!

I'm so sad right now!! I tore the tank apart looking for him and then searched all through Bobby's room. I kept the door open to allow the whole upstairs to be heated (or cooled) instead of his room getting too hot or too cool for them. He literally could be anywhere!! I searched through my room but I still couldn't find him. I even checked downstairs on the ground floor, no sign of him. I'm so sad. I left out mealworms (in a container) and a bit of water on the floor of Bobby's room in case he's in there, I don't want him to die!! That will really suck if he died in the attic :-(

The rascal climbed up the back where I have the leaves against the back in you can see in my last post. Apparently it was just enough that he could catch the top from there and he climbed out :-( I've lowered the leaves now but I don't know what to do other than pray he comes back. I can't be home 24/7 to look for him either :-(

Today was a bad day for my pets....


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Also, an update on their weights:

Previously when I weighed Zolla and Hawk back on March 20th they weighed:
Zolla: 25.5 grams
Hawk: 37 g

Last Luci weighed her two they were:
Astreal: 17 g
Luna: 27 g

Today they weigh:
Zolla: ?
Hawkeye: 45.3 g
Luna: 39.6 g
Astreal 31 g


----------



## ThisDragonisNerdy (Mar 28, 2015)

I hope you find Zolla and that she's OK.
Wow, they've grown a lot!


----------



## BettaLover1313 (Apr 15, 2013)

I hope you find Zolla.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

I hope so too :-(

I'm blaming this on Crazyhermitcrab! They jinxed me!!

j/k

but in all seriousness, that was a weird coincidence :-/

I wasn't able to be home last night and won't be today until at least 4-5 :-( I hope he comes back. I know my brother will be "whatever" on the outside, but it was his gecko, I know he'll feel real bad on the inside :-( Thankfully, he lives at dad's for now in CT, but I'll still have to tell him eventually. Maybe I'll let him pick out another gecko if we find one of similar size. I just feel really bad.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Some pictures from yesterday

Hawk saw me and heard the food, he came out of the corner hide there and then walked this far, set his head down and went to sleep :roll: lazy gecko!


Astreal is the first to eat, always


Then Luna comes out of her hide



She's so dark!


Running to get some noms


Hawk was just licking his penis sack....yeah, he's content now :roll:



And then he wedged himself


Update on the Gragoyle tank. It's on it's side and you're looking in from the front. Crappy pic and you can't really see much since there isn't light. I should have used flash, sorry! I'll get a proper picture when I finish siliconing the coco fiber on.


----------



## InStitches (May 26, 2014)

hope you find your little one, soon!
My leo got out the other day and I have cats so I was out of my mind terrified  But was lucky to find her behind my bed.

Your geckos are beautiful


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Thanks InStitches!

I searched everywhere in my brother's room, today if I go home to find that the worms have been eaten then I'll continue the search through his room, but I have a sinking feeling that he got into the other side of the attic which is not finished and filled to the brim with old crap. There are sheet rock leaning against each other that I could never get into that he could have :-( The door was closed, but there is a good inch gap. It's cold in there so I'm hoping that deterred him :-(

Hoping for the best when I get home. I'm going to flip the couch over as well, I did move it but not all the way, he might be stuck now that I think about it. Uggg, I hate this :-(


----------



## InStitches (May 26, 2014)

oh little geck  I really hope he comes out on his own. You left a warm spot?
They can squeeze into so many places, it's so tough with small animals. It's a good thing your babies are so healthy, he can probably go for a while without eating - and he has what you left out for him, to boot.

I have to figure something out if I have to move back with my family for my last semester of school. I don't think they will let me bring my geckos. Maybe if I switch to rubbermaids for that time period :/ I can't stand the idea of not having their little faces around.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Yeah, they're definitely growing quickly!

I don't have anything to set out a warm spot :-/ Any ideas? No extra UTH's around.

I'll update when I'm home in about an hour


----------



## InStitches (May 26, 2014)

do you have any emergency hand warmers or shipping heat packs? Maybe a regular lightbulb over a hide would work.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

No extra lightbulbs, but we do have handwarmers. I'll try that.

I can't help but to think that he injured himself in the fall from the tank to the floor, that's at least 4.5 feet.

I tried looking through my attic today, I even picked through the insulation rolls we have. Nothing, didn't find any gecko poo either :-/ Worms weren't touched at all.


----------



## charliegill110 (May 19, 2014)

aw man i'm so sorry  i hope you find zolla. you can still find him, one time when i was young i had a hamster escape and was gone for over a week before we found her. try laying a spare tank on its side on the floor with some hides. might be enticing..


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

I'll definitely give it a try. There isn't much room up in the attic, I'll try my 2.5 with a heat pack in it and a dark cup.

Thanks everyone!


----------



## charliegill110 (May 19, 2014)

your welcome! if you can spare to put mealworms (or whatever a favorite food is) and water around ALL the places he could possibly be i'd do that. or i remember you saying a couple pages back whenever one of them hears you getting the food out they come running, maybe try shaking the food can around each room. or any other noise/smell that could be enticing to them.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Yeah, Zolla never really did that unfortunately. It's just Hawk, the fat-butt lol.

I'll definitely do that though. I doubt he went down the stairs. At least, I've checked all the ground floor, not too much he could have gotten into or hide under since we really don't have too much. The only place he could really get stuck in or hide really well, is the darned attic. It's cold in there though, so I kind of feel like he might have been deterred from it? Maybe? :-/


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Here's the little set up:
White thing is some water, meal worms, a hide and the heat pack on the side of it to heat it all. It should go most of the night.


Luna is starting to shed today as well 



I was amused that her right foot wasn't dull yet but the left was



And better pics of the gargoyl set up so far.


Sticks are dried Oak. Safe


----------



## charliegill110 (May 19, 2014)

i've spent all day reading this (i had to keep stopping to do chores  ) and you are seriously making me want geckos! they are so cute! 

another way to find zolla, maybe pick the room he is most likely to be in and just sit and listen for a while. once i lost my bird in my room and i spent 40 minutes tearing everything apart until i stopped for a second and heard him behind my dresser. so maybe just sit in the room for a while and you might be able to hear him moving around.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Yeah, that's what I've been trying. I'm certainly not going to "sit" in my attic though lol, it's nasty in there and very cold >.< I did it in my room though, there is a possibility he's in there, I haven't checked the far corner yet, I'll do that tomorrow when there is light out and I can get around my bed. I checked the closet though, nothing there.

I love my gecko's though. Again, I just feel bad that it's my brother's gecko that I've lost. He's not super attached since he hasn't been around in a few months, stops by occasionally and I give him updates. It was either Geckos or Fish and I kind of wish I just went with fish right now :-/ He loves to look at my tanks but I figured he'd appreciate something he could hold as well. It wasn't so selfless since I wanted geckos too, but fish would have been easier, that's for sure :-/


----------



## charliegill110 (May 19, 2014)

i think your brother will understand you didn't do it on purpose. and at the same time a fish could have jumped out of the tank, or died of a random illness. don't beat yourself up, accidents happen and there is still hope.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Yeah, but he wouldn't be so attached to the fish and a rotting gecko body is a little bigger than the fish I have.... :-/ that's part of the issue, it's bad enough we have squirrels in the attic too. Though...I suppose the squirrels would clean up the mess :roll:


----------



## charliegill110 (May 19, 2014)

=/ well i am still going to keep hoping that you find him


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

I hope so to. If I find him, I'm going to rename him Zoro....Zolla is no name for a boy (pretty sure it's a he, he's not quite of age yet though). Plus, he's an adventure seeker apparently :roll:


----------



## charliegill110 (May 19, 2014)

zoro is a great name for a boy!


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

GUESS WHO I FOUND LAST NIGHT!!!!

She...I think it's a she again, gosh darn, it's so hard to tell! But s/he was behind my bed, my bed had been moved a bit since I tend to toss and turn a lot so it moves during the night. I was getting ready for bed and I happened to look between my night table and bed and I saw something! At first I was like.....dafuq is that?! OOOOHHHHH ZOLLA!!!!!!!


No worse for wear either!


So I put him back into the tank and went to bed. So all that excitment is over. Thank you to everyone who helped! I'm just 100% glad he's not wandering the attic or rotting >.<

Other pics I took today: Luna likes to wedge herself into places



Was cleaning out the 40 so everyone went over to the 33 for holding



I was also doing baths between, Hawk was NOT digging the bath today :roll:



Luna was just falling asleep but it looked like she was glaring at me lol


Oh and Zorro/Zolla officially weighs 38.6 grams ^_^


----------



## BettaLover1313 (Apr 15, 2013)

Glad you found Zolla/Zoro!


----------



## charliegill110 (May 19, 2014)

i knew you would find him/her!! so happy for you! how long was he/she missing for?


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

I think a total of a week. I noticed last Monday he was missing but I think he was gone on Sunday as well, maybe even Friday. I can't remember. It was a while.

Looks like a girl but he's kind of getting beat on by Hawkeye now, so I'm thinking male? Hawk is going around scenting everything, he's clearly in the mood. Luna is the only (for sure) female that is of age to breed, Astreal is still a little too young. I found Hawk latched onto Zorro last night, biting some of the skin on his back. Not sure if this was meant to be dominating, or part of their mating ritual, though, I have a feeling, it's pure dominance. 

I was able to get Hawk off him and help Zorro for a while, he was calm but seemed to be annoyed. I would be too if someone was biting me!

I'm not sure if this can happen to females as well from males, if they just don't like each other. Or if it's pure male/male thing. I'll have to see if I can get a picture of their undersides to show and compare. Hawk and Luna i know for sure, the other two are still up in the air.

Not exactly sure what I'll do if this continues :-/ I can't set up another tank since mom will kill me, I just hope they work it out. I did move the hides around and that seemed to help.


----------



## charliegill110 (May 19, 2014)

lilnaugrim said:


> I think a total of a week. I noticed last Monday he was missing but I think he was gone on Sunday as well, maybe even Friday. I can't remember. It was a while.
> 
> Looks like a girl but he's kind of getting beat on by Hawkeye now, so I'm thinking male? Hawk is going around scenting everything, he's clearly in the mood. Luna is the only (for sure) female that is of age to breed, Astreal is still a little too young. I found Hawk latched onto Zorro last night, biting some of the skin on his back. Not sure if this was meant to be dominating, or part of their mating ritual, though, I have a feeling, it's pure dominance.
> 
> ...


it could be because zorro was gone and is now suddenly back, maybe hawk isn't quite sure if this is a different gecko or the same. i would give it a couple days and see what happens.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

I know that they can definitely tell it's the same gecko. I was reading on that. Just like dogs; each gecko has their own scent and so that's how they tell the gecko's from one another; they sniff and lick each other. Hawk definitely know's who it is since they can't change their scents like humans can but that's due to shampoo's and soaps and foods occasionally.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

No more escaped Leopards for the moment! Zolla/Zorro is just been hanging out.

Hawkeye has become a horny bastard, he's dragging his butt and scenting EVERYTHING he has :roll: Luna likes him, that much I know, but she hates me lol. Astrael is too young to do anything and Zorro or Zolla, whatever it is, doesn't seem interested at all. It's quite interesting to watch them interact.

From a few days ago:
Almost got everyone nomming, Luna refused to come out while I was there :roll:






Hawk and Luna the next morning



Then Astrael saw me lol



She came out begging for food XD


----------



## InStitches (May 26, 2014)

cuties 
I'm glad Zolla is back!!!


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

So more pictures from the past couple days. But announcement first!

Luna had been pretty grumpy the past couple days/week and I wasn't totally sure why. I had an inkling that she might be ovulating, well, turns out, she laid a pair of perfectly fertilized eggs; they were as white as could be and beautiful! Showed my mom and she gave me permission to incubate them to try to hatch them! Unfortunately, I'm not equipped to do that so soon, so these two did go into the freezer, but next time I hope I can try my hand at raising a pair! Hawk is clearly the dad, he's the only boy in the tank for sure. I think it'd be fun to try it and I could sell them around here as well; there is a fair market for them so it's not like it's going to be super hard or anything.

Here's the picture of mama and her eggs!


and back to our regularly scheduled blog:

Astrael basking herself


Zolla couldn't stand that I was dishing out worms and not letting her have any just yet lol


Feeding time!


Hawk has no regard for personal space or the other's, he steps over what he wants lol



Astrael was not pleased, so she moved over to Zolla


Luna being a cranky pants




Hawk was dragging his bum over everything, scenting :roll:


I'm happy when he shares his rocks, Astrael was enjoying it too


Later, Zolla came to visit




Getting ready to shed




And that's it for today!


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

So fun story time.

Yesterday mom came home and I had my hands in my 29, she came in when I told her where I was. She came in with a box of those carry out crickets lol. She said "Well, I had to use it to go to the bathroom anyway and wondered what I could get my grandkids and this is what I found" I found it extremely adorable and funny. She didn't have to use PetCo just as a bathroom XD she totally went in there on purpose. I know she was in the area but I still found that really awesome. So she wanted to watch them feed, unfortunately, they had a big meal of mealworms the night before so they still had some left and I explained that they probably wouldn't be so hungry. Still fed them though and she watched Luna jump on some of them haha.

So after that, Hawkeye was begging to come out; he tries to climb up the side of the glass; it's cute. So I put my hand in to offer to bring him out, the idiot couldn't figure out how to use it :roll: I had my hand on the left of the tank and my elbow was leaning on the 3 layered hide there in front. I felt a tickle at my elbow and figured it was a cricket, I lifted my arm to see Zolla had climbed up the hide and was trying to climb my shirt! The little bugger wanted out haha! I thought it was real cute though.

So I switched my hand to her and she quickly stepped on and allowed herself to be picked up. She sat with me for a while, absorbing my heat happily. After about 10 minutes, I put her back into the cage while I talked on the phone with Victoria, well Zolla got off but quickly went back onto my hand and sat right down there and started to fall asleep! She's never been so trusting before!!! I kept cooing and saying how adorable it was, she stayed there a good eight minutes or so before I moved to shoo her off since I had to go meet Victoria for Puppy training class and then our Tropical Fish Society meeting. She was so content though! I was surprised!



Yeah, she likes to climb


I love how they flatten themselves out when absorbing heat lol. She stayed there for a little while too


Oh! And I forgot to list their new weights as done on June 16th:

Hawk: 51 grams
Zolla: 36.8
Astrael: 36.8
Luna: 34

Since she just had the eggs, Luna lost a lot of weight, she's gaining it back quickly as she hogs all the crickets and worms lol


----------



## Innerbeauty (Jul 31, 2014)

Ahhhhh! I love the eggs picture!!! 

Awesomely cute geckos..... thank you for putting them on here!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

And look who I found trying to climb out the other day! 



I'm worried about Zolla though. She's got some missing scales and Hawk has a couple of bruises; clearly they're fighting. I'm quite sure that she is a she now though, so I'm not sure why they'd be fighting. Luna keeps to herself so I know it's not her and Astrael is like the typical Leopard; doesn't do a damn thing. Hawk on the other hand is rather territorial it seems :-(



They're the only two that are actually out and about during the day time


Zolla really likes to climb. I think I will get a mesh covering and build some styrofoam platforms and stuff that they can crawl onto and chill on so they can all have a little more room to roam. At least, Zolla could get away from him.


Cutie


But this is what I'm worried about. Her muzzle was a little bloody the other day. Now, this could have been anything from a real fight to just an accident if her and Hawk were going for the same worm and he just accidentally bit her. I can't say which it was. She has a small wound on her back right shoulder as well. She's shedding and enjoyed the warm bath yesterday.


But they still hang together :roll:


Think this was last night IIRC


Luna is never happy with me


Hawk, you can see his bruise, it's a little white-ish in this picture. It's on his head on the side behind his ear


Two lovely girls. Zolla has the U on her nose and that's Luna there


----------



## BettaLover1313 (Apr 15, 2013)

Hawk's getting so big! Hopefully it was just an accident and not the two of them fighting.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Thanks! Yeah, he's fat. lol.

I think it might be, when I watch them, they seem to get along. I think he's just really rough with his mating and that's why there are bruises and bite marks. I feel bad but I can't separate them, I don't have enough plugs first of all and mom will kill me for raising electricity for another heat pad. Zolla is definitely preggers, she'll be dropping her two eggs soon.

But I watched him and Luna go for a cricket today and he accidentally snapped at her when she got the cricket first, Lizard-Collision lol. So hence my thinking that it was likely an accident and could have happened from Luna too since she's so cricket crazy. No other bruises or cuts since that one though.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Some more pics.

I've been giving Zolla extra loving since the girls and hawk don't seem to like her much at all.



She just likes to chill and sit on my hand 


I can't get over Astrael's face! lol


Nom nom time!




Somebody's happy!




lol





That night, everyone get's their own spot to hang out in. This was Astrael's


Hawk was getting ready to shed



Zolla cracks me up



Astrael looked envious of Zolla, or like she was hatching an evil plan or something.....





And then this morning I had a gecko pile minus one!


Luna likes da butt hah



And then Zolla came out to see what was going on



She was inching closer and closer to Hawk, she just wanted to get onto the other side without disturbing the party


Hawk was like "really?"


Then she decided she should just go around




And Hawk moved around


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Sorry again, terrible at updating this.

Piiiicccctures

Bathtime


Hide and go seek?


Astrael comes out only for food


Zolla enjoying her extra attention


And this is how I know where all my Leopards are.
This is Astrael


Zolla


Luna


And then Hawk is just everywhere lol


And I was so happy that Zolla was part of this Gecko Pile! Doesn't mean a thing, they all still hate her, but it's nice to see at least. And Luna officially loves butts





Astrael and her noms





He saw food




Luna has now claimed everyone's butt lol



And I started to make them a litter box!




Nomnom




Hawk has no regard for the ladies


Annnnnnddddd Zolla passed her eggs yesterday!! So thankful, I was worried she was going to be egg-bound but apparently they hold their eggs for a good month or so before passing them :-D Froze these ones too, I may try Luna's next eggs though, see if I can hatch them in tank


Late-night noms


Zolla looks both happy and relieved in the back there. She has another wound on her head though and I think that's from Hawk's mating >.< he's so rough! I think I'll put some neosporin on it later to help it heal


This morning and pic of the headwound


----------



## Elsewhere (Dec 30, 2012)

Aaaand now I want a lizard again. I managed to chill with it for a few months since my parents won't even consider it until next year, and now the burning desire for all things lizard is back. Your little ones are so cute! And Hawk is such an adorable little meaner.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Haha, yeah, they're great!

Zolla's wounds are healed up now but now Luna got out >.> I'll have pictures later  Thankfully all the doors were closed so she's restricted to my room and my brother's so I'm hoping she turns up soon since she isn't even mine :-(


----------



## Elsewhere (Dec 30, 2012)

Oh boy. Hope you catch her soon!


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

I hope so too!

Pics

I get this look from Astrael all too often


Hawk was trying to sneak up on Luna


Nomnom!


And she ran away


Luna the next day


Zolla and Hawk being chummy



Luna was looking very bright


Zolla loves to climb






Was just showing comparison of Hawk to Luna since Luna is normally much darker than he is



"I don't always bite my ladies, but when I do; I'm makin' love to them!" -Most Interesting Gecko in the World


Fancy butt


"Hello and welcome to my crib! Here's two of my lovely ladies; Astrael and Luna!"


Zolla likes to climb my arm and come out with me so occasionally I put her into the 33 to climb around some since she loves it so much




And this was the new ornament I got for them on sale and what Luna used to escape. Zolla likes it. I swear though, these leopards have brain damage from walking off of it and falling......


In the tank after I cleaned it all


Astrael protested the moist hide being so close to the glass by getting herself wedged...


There was a good 10 inches between either side of the ornament and it isn't taller than the tank so I don't really know how she got out. She could have jumped I guess but Leo's don't really jump, at least not well





Hawk got ready to shed and was trying to scent everything again after I washed it all



Lol,I love when Zolla does this; runs up to the glass to look at me and beg to come out


Luna did it too but she just wanted food


Zolla climbing


There is a small hole and I wasn't sure Hawk could fit through, he proved me wrong






Leo's are like cats; they have solid forms and liquid forms lol, if they fits; they sits.



Climbing




Trying to see if he can get out >.> he fell off after this but onto the leaves, he was fine.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Found Luna last night!!
Got up around 11:30 to go to the bathroom and found a fairly fresh poop on the floor from her! So I went to looking around and found her in Bobby's room near the tank ^_^ Her tail is a little thin but otherwise she's totally fine. She ate the rest of the worms in there happily once she went in. I made sure the climb tree was no where near the sides so she can't get out again >.>

Astrael was enjoying her new sleeping spot yesterday


Hawk the hog of the stones


Astrael moved later


Zolla would have been pictured but she was in the big hide. I had to make sure everyone was in there lol.

Here's Luna in the morning


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Zolla was really cute last night. She climbed up onto the moist hide and begged to be picked up and so I extended my hand inside and she walked right up on me and stayed on me like this while I went around to clean out the moist hide and add a new soaked paper towel


Hawk's face lol!! He looks so offended. This was when I first turned the lights on and woke them


Luna climbed up after I put Zolla back




Up she climbed! First time she's walked onto my hand on her own!


Astrael looked jealous, Hawk didn't care


----------



## Elsewhere (Dec 30, 2012)

Uuuugh, they're just so freakin cute!


----------



## charliegill110 (May 19, 2014)

if they keep getting out, have you thought of putting a screen lid on the tank? you can make a cheap one with craft mesh and yarn.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Yeah, Luna got out.
I found a 40B screen at a LFS for 28 dollars. I should have bought it when I found it :-/

Someone had eggs again, might have been Luna before she escaped since she was due.


----------



## charliegill110 (May 19, 2014)

lilnaugrim said:


> Yeah, Luna got out.
> I found a 40B screen at a LFS for 28 dollars. I should have bought it when I found it :-/
> 
> Someone had eggs again, might have been Luna before she escaped since she was due.


well thats a lot of money for just a lid i feel like. have you looked at drs foster and smith? they are usually pretty cheap. but craft mesh and yarn would be the cheapest. assuming you have none of the items (craft mesh, a needle and yarn) you could probably get everything for under 10$.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Cheaper than 40 bucks at PetCo or PetSmart!!

And it's wire. Because I use an incandescent bulb for some ambient heat (though it's off right now), that will melt the mesh. It's also incredibly hard to keep something like craft mesh stable over a 40 gallon breeder. For a 20 long or 30, it's not so bad, but it doesn't work for a 40; gravity takes over. My luck, it will fall into the tank and ALL my leos will escape >.>

Still no sign of Luna.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Found Luna last night!!

Also bought that lid for 23 dollars, I was wondering why it was cheaper than the 29 dollar "40B" lids...turns out that this is a 36x16 and not a 36x18 like I need...OFF BY TWO INCHES! Gah. Going to see if I can return it tomorrow and get the one I need. It's on at the moment, just resting but hey, it's metal; they can't get through it. I'm debating on returning the tree ornament to their tank now since they did like to climb on it but at the same time; they liked to fall off of it too and I'm worried one will break their neck doing it :-( Shame since it looked so nice in there too and they liked it. Poo. Glad it was on sale!

Some pics from the last few days:
Oh, apparently from before Luna escaped lol.

Astrael likes to step on the others



All four Geckos coming out for food time! Hawk looks pleased with his ladies lol





Astrael is as big as Zolla now!






Hawk the other morning. Light is coming from the fish tank


And an adorable video of Hawk interested in my phone and trying to climb up it!


----------



## Rosencrantz32 (May 12, 2013)

Curse you and your photos! I'm not much of a reptile person and now I want to get a leopard gecko >.< Yours are just so darned adorable!!!


----------



## charliegill110 (May 19, 2014)

glad you found luna!!


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Sooo....yeah, I'm really sorry for not keeping up with this! I'll just give a short run-down of the past couple months I suppose!

Last I weighed everyone was August 16th (Time for new weights today!)
Hawkeye: 57g
Zolla: 28.3g
Astrael: 39g
Luna 36.8g

So Astrael just keeps getting bigger and bigger! She doesn't look like she's egg bound, no hardness in her tummy, she's just really fat! She's fairly lazy gecko whereas Zolla and Luna run around at night and be active, Astrael doesn't do a lot. Her inactivity has worried me a little lately, she didn't come out for food the other day but she's no sick in any other way. Not sure about poops since they all poop in the same corner, but all poops like normal for whoever they're from. I think I'll try her in a warm bath tonight, maybe she's constipated? No sand or anything to be compacted in her intestines. I may consult a gecko forum even though those forums are either nice and not so active, or are active and seem to be stuck up pricks who answer me >.< I really don't mind forums but help me, don't hurt me. That's one of the reasons I love this forum, *most* of the time, we're pretty helpful and not so mean to the new people, we're encouraging and some of us can change our styles of teaching so that everyone can learn.

So yeah, Gecko's are pretty much full grown now! Hawkeye and Luna were both about 7-8 months when we bought them in January. So now they're about a year and 2-3 months old. Zolla was slightly younger by a month I think, so she's a year and 2 months. And Astrael was the youngest, about 6 months of age and so she's a year now.

Just some pics I've taken over the last couple of months.

I adore this picture of Hawkeye! I love when he does this ^_^ The wires underneath make a hump and he loves to sleep on them.

You know, I know Leo's aren't supposed to like the bright light above them but mine seem to actually bask in the light, it's also emiting heat so it's not just light. But when the light turns off (every couple hours so I'm not eating the electricity bill!) they tend to scurry to the hides and wait until the light comes back on and they bask again. It's not like the UTH turns off, just an interesting behavior that I've noticed.



And these were actually from just two days ago. I have other pictures between last time I posted and this time but I just didn't upload them from my phone is all.


Hawkeye saw me eating and he wanted to join me lol


And the ever awkward picture of Hawk licking his double penises......yep. Leo's have two of them. Sorry if this makes you uncomfortable, it's nature.


Astrael out and about for once, she'd just shed so hence a little piece on her head there to our left.


I love Hawk's little hands ^_^ Added some slate about a month ago, it came with a fish tank I bought so the Gecko's were happy to make use of it!


Zolla!


Astrael again


Annnnnddddd these are from last night......


So I may or may not have gone to PetCo and found an adorable little baby who will turn out to be a Blizzard coloration.....sex is undetermined, possible boy and I know that he an Hawk would fight but he's still barely 4-5 months old and has a lot of growing to do before he goes anywhere near my other geckos. He's in QT for now in case of disease as well. No name yet.

Zolla from last night, glaring at me because I hadn't fed her yet. 


Hawkeye noticing the newcomer


Hawk and Zolla debating on if this new thing is something to eat or not. LOOK AT HIS FACE!!!!!!!


Hawkeye: I think we can eat him
Zolla: Ehh...doesn't have enough wiggly parts on him, besides, he's kind of cute I suppose.
Hawkeye: Ugh, fine, fine.


Zolla: Hey kid, you're alright


New guy checking out a worm I put in for him, not sure if he ate any but he did poop last night! That's good!


Mlem!


Hi


"Can I get up here?"


"Yep!"


"I like these, they be warm."


Zolla: Hmm, he is looking tasty now....how can I get in there?




And then this is what I woke up to this morning lol. Zolla featured in the front, Hawk on the right and Luna in the back right. Baby looking a little cold and a little scared lol but he was okay. I'm gonna call it a he until I know for sure.


Luna didn't care, she just wanted the heat. That was really the only reason they were there, that's where the heat pad is but I still found it funny


And baby came out just so I could hold him a bit and let him get used to me. He hissed at me last night when I stuck my hand in the box, but rightfully so since it was a little quick >.< whoops. I just scared him. But today he was good! Took a little bit to get him out, but he didn't flat out run from me. Once he figured out that my hand is intensely warm (I'm a radiator), he quickly settled down to warm himself. I cupped my other hand around to make a little cave for him and he sat there for a good 3-4 minutes, just warming and listening to me. I wish I could have taken a picture of how he looks at me; curious but calm at the same time. He's a relaxed baby compared to what Luna and Zolla were! Actually, all the babies they had were relaxed; let us pick them up and check for sexes and stuff! I was shocked by how docile they were! Whoever bred them knew what they were doing!

Then he wandered a little bit, just cautiously, no bolting which was good. He sat here on my wrist, another warm spot.


He's definitely a Photogenic gecko!


In the hand! He's so small, I can barely feel his weight! Whereas with Hawkeye, he weighs a ton compared to this one!


I also love when they wrap their tail around you for stability. I find that when their tail is up and erect; they're alert and likely scared. When their tail droops down when you're holding them or wraps around you lightly, they're relaxed and content mostly.


Those beautiful eyes


He was curious about the phone too, he liked it


Back in his QT




Zolla is either going to be like his Big Sister or the Bully >.< Can't tell which just yet lol. I hope they'll get along, it's always a gamble though.


She'll just sit and watch him though, she doesn't make sudden moves like she does when she's going to eat a worm, she's just watching.


----------



## BettaLover1313 (Apr 15, 2013)

Your new guy is adorable! I can see why you couldn't pass him up.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Thank you! I took another look and it looks very possible that it's a female!! I'd be soooo happy if it were! So going to call it a girl from here on out until she proves otherwise ^_^

Took gecko weights today too!

Hawkeye: 62g
Zolla: 36.8g
Astrael: 39.6g
Luna: 42.5
New girl: 2.8g

lol, the difference in weights is amazing! I think Luna is eggy so hence, she's weighing more at the moment and then she'll lay her eggs and loose about 10g usually and build back up. I thought Astrael would be heavier since she looked like she had potential to be a Giant, but alas, I don't think so, she would have been bigger by now. She could have had some giant genes in her though. I'm not sure if Giants are less active due to size, than regulars but she's VERY lazy. She did come down for me, she's also very clingy when you pick her up, not that that is a bad thing though; she's not going to fall at least!

I have some pics, I'll upload later


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

I love when they all chill out under the light and on the mat ^_^ It's adorable!
This was two days ago


And yesterday I was holding baby girl and she decided she loved the "boob cave" as I call it lol. She fell asleep there for half an hour! I kept checking to make sure she was still there since I could barely feel her! She was so chill about me walking around and doing things while she rested and slept and stole my warmth :-D She's very quickly getting used to me! Much quicker than the other's had! And so far, she's been very healthy! Eating well, poops and pee look good, no bad bloating, no vomiting. She's also begun to shed! That should be happening today or tomorrow at the latest I figure since she paled yesterday. She doesn't have a moist hide but does have her bowl of water and the room is humid anyway so she shouldn't have a problem. I'll give her a bath if she does. It's about time they all get a bath anyway


And later she moved out and chilled there for a bit until I put her back in her 3 gallon holding tank


And then this morning. This is a rare occasion; all five out and laying! You can see Zolla's head by Luna's tail and next to Astrael and then Hawk in the back and baby in the tank ^_^


----------



## Zegor22 (Sep 7, 2015)

I love all your geckos! Reptiles are so cute, but I feel like fish and reptiles are very different >_<


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Zegor22 said:


> I love all your geckos! Reptiles are so cute, but I feel like fish and reptiles are very different >_<


Yeah....they are....is there an issue with them being different?


----------



## Zegor22 (Sep 7, 2015)

No just me trying to indirectly ask you if the transition was hard and how different they actually are . Didn't work -_-


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Oh, okay. Sounded like you were worried I posted this in the wrong section or something. But yeah, wasn't very hard. Beardies and Leos are two of the easiest dessert lizards, Crested and Gargoyles are the easier tropical/jungle geckos. So depending on what kind of set up you want, I don't mind helping with the basics since I was going to have both and did my research, but I just kept with Leos instead.

There's a lot of information to learn, but it's so worth it. I love my little dinosaurs lol.


----------



## Zegor22 (Sep 7, 2015)

Ty for the offer, but I'm currently broke and just love reptiles. If anything I would wanna keep a frog, but maybe I should stick to fish for now XD. I love Dino's too, but mostly the idea of remaking a animals habitat so I can have a slice of the world . Btw I don't want to seem creepy but I have slowly been reading your other journal.........(I just don't wanna randomly say that on your other journal)p.S. Sorry about how rude I was in the first reply . I know you are fully capable of taking care of any animal, because you research for days unlike how some people research for a couple minutes and buy animals.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Nah, you weren't rude, I was just confused on where exactly you were going with that statement was all ^_^ And no worries, comment away. I like comments so the more the merrier! I hate it sometimes when it feels like I'm just talking to myself lol.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Sorry I suck updating during the semester!

New gecko weights!

October 22nd, 2015
Hawkeye: 68g (previously 62)
Zolla: 39g
Astrael: 42g
Luna: 45g
New Girl: 5.6g (previously 2.8g)

Baby girl is so adorable! She's very easy going and I love it when she sits like this ^_^


Hawkeye looks like he's giving that disappointed mother face almost lol.
"Well...I suppose..."


Another morning where Zolla was leaning on Hawk again, these two are just to damn adorable together. They're all getting along much nicer now that the breeding season is over.


So you can see how she's touching him. Though the gate top, though, looks like shadows so that's cool


Oh! Hello!


I am le happy


I'm wondering if I should name her Ezio [et-zio]....yes, after Assassin's Creed and I know that's a guy's name but she loooooves to climb! She climbs all over me when I have her out. I like Altäir too but I'm saving that and Valka for my cichlid pair once I get one!


That's it for now.


----------



## bandit1994 (Sep 24, 2015)

I have had my loes for a year and they are still in the same tank


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

bandit1994 said:


> I have had my loes for a year and they are still in the same tank


Okay....was that in response to something? Or just a fun fact you wanted to throw out?


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

you can't beat a little leo face..they brighten up a day !
thank you for continuing to share your photos :-D


----------



## charliegill110 (May 19, 2014)

How are your Leo's doing?


----------



## themamaj (May 11, 2015)

Great!! Thrilled to see a leo journal. Will enjoy catching up on all the notes and pictures. Appreciate all of the helpful info and advice!


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Leo's are great! I was posting them in my Betta journal for a while and hence no update here, sorry about that.

I'm going to do a comprehensive list of things I've tried out in the past and things I use now as far as supplements and such!

Current Gecko weights as of June 23, 2016
Hawkeye: 65g
Astrael: 38g
Luna: 29g
Dorian: 20g
Cullen: 16g

I have to weigh again because they all bulked up once more! Alright, onto the list of stuffs I've used!

Things I use currently for my Leopards:

Fluker's Cricket Quencher Fortified: I adore this stuff and need to get more! My crickets love it more than the High Calcium Diet stuff and the Mealworms do as well. I tried it for the first time on the mealies yesterday and they devoured it! Good stuff!
Fluker's Repta-Boost: This or Emeraid from the Vet is absolutely necessary. Due to the loss of Zolla, I've amped up the amount of calcium my leo's get. There is no such thing as a Ca overdose, all they will do is just poop it out if there is too much. However, they use Ca for everything: egg production, bones, digesting, regulating, everything. If they don't have enough, they use up their zinc I believe (don't quote me, just what I recall hearing from the vet) and this can cause a deficiency in both. Insects are high in Keratin (mostly bones) and Phosphorous! They do not naturally have calcium or much of it in them and thus they need to be fed and dusted. Adding Repta-Boost or Emeraid to their diet twice weekly or so will help immensely! Plus it's adorable to watch a leo lap the liquid up from the syringe!
Fluker's Liquid Calcium: I use this because I have extremely soft water. It has no Ca in it at all. If you have hard water, you don't need this but maybe it's just a nice additive. They also have a Liquid Vitamin that I have not tried but looks good as well.
Repashy Calcium Plus: I use this for my dusting needs and to put in a little bottle cap on the side for the girls to lap up if they need some extra!
[http://www.store.repashy.com/grub-pie-reptile-3-oz-jar.html"]Repashy Grub Pie[/URL]: It's a fun treat! Great if you can get them to eat it all the time as well. Made with mostly Black Soldier Fly Larvae which is naturally high in calcium too! My leo's will eat it if it's dangling off the tweezers because it moves like that. They don't naturally eat much of it when it's left in the bowl. Great investment though! You can also use it for your fishies too!

Things I am going to try in the near future:

Tasty Grubs: Freeze Dried Black Soldier Fly Larvae: I have no idea if my Leo's will eat freeze dried but it's worth a shot. If not, I'll feed the birds lol. As mentioned, Black Soldier Fly Larvae hold more calcium than mealworms which is why they're good off the bat! Worth a shot! Some Leo's eat not moving things just fine and others it HAS to be moving.
Freeze Dried Mealworms!: Again, worth a shot, if not, I'll feed my fish, Gargoyle or the birds!

Things I have tried and do not like for various reasons:

Fluker's Complete Orange Cube: This was nice at first, cricket's liked it and mealworms will take it. The issue is that it goes bad fast. It doesn't totally mold or anything but it does ferment (yay drunk mealies lol!). I will not buy another because I found the yellow Thirst Quencher to be 10x better!
Fluker's High Calcium Diet: It's okay. Cricket's don't like it as much as the yellow Thirst Quencher but it's not terrible. Mealies take it as well but not as readily as the Orange Cube or the Thirst Quencher. Will not buy again.
Fluker's Gourmet Canned Mealworms: OR the Can O' Cricket's or worms or whatever Zoomed has. The biggest issue is that these are FULL GROWN insects. Mealworms get BIG! Not good for juvies or young adults. Better off for a fully grown Beardie honestly. They also smell and are grosser than most live insects. Will not buy again.

Items I use in the Leopard's Tank:

Zilla Rugs: Best "substrate" for your Leo. Do not ever use a loose substrate, not only can it cause impaction but it's not good on their joints. Where they live in Pakistan and surrounding area's, there is sand yes but it is absolutely compact and hard to dig through. Mostly it's just rocks though. I keep two rugs on hand to rotate out when I clean. I clean in the bathtub with water and Dawn dish soap or in the clothes washer. Do NOT put into a dryer, it WILL shrink!
Exo Terra Water Dish: I adore this bowl! Very easy to clean and doesn't get water stains. It's sealed to keep water healthy and it's made from a nice hard resin!
Lee's Mealworm Dish: I adore these for Mini-Large mealworms! Note that Superworms can escape these! Easy to wash, doesn't tip even if a full grown leo stands on the edge (or at least I've never seen it happen).
Zoo-Med UTH: works well, no complains. I have one in Small, Medium, and Large for my tanks. Works best with a Thermostat to regulate the heat. They CAN overheat and cause issues but I have not had that issue with the small one as it's not on a thermostat. Have not tried other brands of UTH but these are readily available.
Exo Terra Reptile Cave Medium: Good hide, low. Nice for a middle or cool side hide.
Digital Thermometer with Probe: I use three of these. One in the air for cool side, one in the air for hot side, and one under the rug with my Thermostat probe to double check to make sure it's heating at the correct level. The last one is most important if you have a Thermostat running but it's good to know of your hot and cool sides are at the appropriate level. You can mist the cool side if it gets too warm occasionally or add a small computer fan to help circulate the air to keep it drier.
Stainless Steel Aquarium Set Tongs/Scissors: I use the curved and straight tongs for fishing out mealworms from their bedding to feed or to add to the bowl to feed. I don't particularly like touching insects so this works for me.
Mesh Screen Cover: I cannot stress the importance of getting one of these to fit your tank! Not only is it important that your lizard/gecko doesn't get out but it also keeps other things out as well! Such as mice which can mutilate your geckos or bugs that may carry diseases! Do NOT take your gecko outside to eat bugs from nature! The soil or the bugs could contain diseases and as Leo's are all (mostly) tank bred, they are not ready to handle these kinds of things especially if you spray insecticides or pesticides as well! They could really harm your gecko!

And lastly, things that I have that I'm indifferent to. They work but they aren't super necessary

PetCo Ceramic Dishes: they work, they hold water and small mealworms.
PetCo Kidney Shaped Ceramic Dish: another one, holds water well and works. Does not hold mealworms well.
Fluker's Corner Bowl: Actually, I was really disappointed in these! They have huge water stains after holding water for a few hours and does not hold meal worms at all. It gets some sort of residue on the bowls where the water is. I tried cleaning them out and scrubbing but it did nothing. I do not recommend at all.

I believe that's everything! I'll update if I missed anything. For the most part, my moist hides are made of plastic tupperware from Wal-Mart with a hole cut in the front or side to allow gecko in. I tape it up with duct tape to keep it dark for them and then lay a paper towel inside to make wet to make the moist hide. You can make other hides from these as well if you like.

I also do DIY styrofoam hides. For Leo's you can take a pet friend silicone and silicone over the styrofoam and pat on some sand for some realistic type hides! I will be doing that shortly with some tan silicone I found! I use Dynaflex from Home Depot. That's what I just made my Vivarium out of.

Speaking of which, I finally finished my Vivarium I started a year ago lol! It's ready for Cloudjumper, my newest addition; a baby Gargoyle Gecko! Still working with him on handling as he poops on me occasionally when I accidentally scare him :-( but he takes food from me which is always good! He eats Repashy Crested Gecko MRP (all of the different flavors) and I'm working on the freeze dried insects too! He's still currently in a 5.5g tank upright at the moment while he does some growing.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Some photos to update with!

First the Leo's

Toasty Gecko club!



Hawk and Astrael chilling


And I just loved this pic. Hawk getting ready to shed a few days ago. Luna looking at me and Astrael looking out the window lol


Hawk sleeping


Some more sleeping. I just love that when he goes to shed, it slowly goes down his nose like this and I just find it adorable! He shed this morning


Cullen being adorable!


Cloudjumper from last week! For those not on my Betta Fish journal, he's my first Gargoyle Gecko!



And the Vivarium I started last year is finally complete! I have a few small items coming from amazon but it's all planted!

Here's pictures from when I first started last year!


Here it is on it's side while I finished siliconing the coco fiber on!


Up and fully planted!




Day 4:



Plants I used:
Marble Queen Pothos
English Ivy 'Asterisk' (safe as long as I don't feed crickets inside, can nibble on roots and is dangerous)
Purple Passion Plant
Sansivieria sp.
Janet Craig Dracanea
Chinese Evergreen (yes, I want it to be big)
Wandering Jew
Moss

Close ups


----------



## themamaj (May 11, 2015)

Sleeping leos are the cutest  Your planted vivarium is beautiful!! 

Each leo seems to have different personalities. I am amazed yours crawl around and explore as much as they do. I did catch Sofie this am up on her hind legs looking out back of tank. It was so cute wish I had been able to have a picture of the moment. Mostly she just hides except when it is feeding time! You mentioned they are a lot like cats and I definitely see that in how they hide and hunt. Not to mention how they love a warm spot to curl up in. 

Are some strickly cricket eaters or meal worm eaters? Can't get Sofie to touch a meal worm. She totally ignores dish of them. Offered it with feeding tongs as well and she just looked at me like why are you shoving this wiggling thing in my face. I put a cricket in and she goes into hunt mode. 

I know leos have a Jacobson gland much like snakes. When they are flicking their tongue are they just sensing things in the environment?


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

themamaj said:


> Sleeping leos are the cutest  Your planted vivarium is beautiful!!
> 
> Each leo seems to have different personalities. I am amazed yours crawl around and explore as much as they do. I did catch Sofie this am up on her hind legs looking out back of tank. It was so cute wish I had been able to have a picture of the moment. Mostly she just hides except when it is feeding time! You mentioned they are a lot like cats and I definitely see that in how they hide and hunt. Not to mention how they love a warm spot to curl up in.
> 
> ...


Yes, some are very finicky eaters. Luna prefers mostly crickets though she will eat some mealworms but she loves the chase. Perhaps Sofie hasn't quite seen the worms yet? Does she go by the bowl a lot? If not then try to put the bowl near where she often walks through or near the area she sits most. Leo's generally only eat in the evening or in the dawn time as they are Crepuscular (awake at dawn and dusk). So just keep trying for now. She may change as she gets older as well.

And yes, pretty much they're just trying to figure out if it's edible or not. To them, everything is food until it's proven not to be food ^_^


----------



## themamaj (May 11, 2015)

Good idea to move bowl. She finally ate one really wiggly worm last night when dropped it in front of her. How do I know if she is getting enough to eat and drink? Tail looks good. Never see her near bowls but probably out and about at night.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

themamaj said:


> Good idea to move bowl. She finally ate one really wiggly worm last night when dropped it in front of her. How do I know if she is getting enough to eat and drink? Tail looks good. Never see her near bowls but probably out and about at night.


Monitor for poops. She should have nice healthy poops, you can google for images of those. But they will tell you what she's eating and how often. My geckos poop about half hour to an hour after eating roughly. So if you start to see poops then yay! If not then there's something wrong and you should try something else.

Have you thought about using any of Repashy's stuff? Grub pie? It doesn't move of course but it smells good to them at least. Hawk accidentally bit my finger when I was trying to show it to him and he drew blood lol. They do have sharp and pointy teeth but it was an accident, they don't typically go for fingers unless you happen to be poking at food >.< Anyway, I slice mine into small pieces and hold it up with the tongs so it wiggles and they usually go for it happily. They seem to prefer it when it's newly made and warm, not when it's cooler. You have to store extra's in the fridge in a ziploc baggie to stay fresh. But anyway, just an idea to try as well.

As for water, just try to give her all the opportunities to drink: water dish, moist hide misting, and baths are all good sources. Mine also drink from a turkey baster if I feel they need it. Fill it with some water and let them lap at the drips. All my leo's do it so you shouldn't have too much of an issue. You can use a pipette if you wanted instead of the baster. But if you see the white urates in the poo then they're drinking just fine. It's the white part of the poop that you find.


----------



## themamaj (May 11, 2015)

Ate 4 crickets tonight. Have seen poop withbwhite a couple of time but not seen poop today or yesterday. Though likes to poop in moist hide moss so may not always see. Think may switch to paper towels. Do they hold moisture longer? Moved decor around so see if poop if different place.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

themamaj said:


> Ate 4 crickets tonight. Have seen poop withbwhite a couple of time but not seen poop today or yesterday. Though likes to poop in moist hide moss so may not always see. Think may switch to paper towels. Do they hold moisture longer? Moved decor around so see if poop if different place.


Not really, paper towel dries out usually in one-two days depending on where it is in the tank. But worth a shot anyway.


----------



## themamaj (May 11, 2015)

Do you calcium/D3 coat crickets and meal worms every feeding? What I have been doing but read something said to be cautious of too much D3.


----------



## MysticSky22301 (Apr 16, 2016)

I am totally in love with that little enigma leopard gecko <3 you know you could make diy tank dividers to keep them separate?


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

themamaj said:


> Do you calcium/D3 coat crickets and meal worms every feeding? What I have been doing but read something said to be cautious of too much D3.


My Calcium doesn't have D3 in it. I think Repashy recently changed their Calcium Plus powder because it has it in it now but the one I bought two years ago doesn't have it listed. But yes, you don't want too much D3 and I can't remember why at the moment. I believe it has something to do with UVB light and they can't utilize it like Beardies do, without the light? Possibly, don't quote me there. I'm too tired to do a quick google search at the moment lol.

But I do dust all critters before feeding.



MysticSky22301 said:


> I am totally in love with that little enigma leopard gecko <3 you know you could make diy tank dividers to keep them separate?


? I don't have an enigma.
I've got (oldest to youngest)

Hawk: Super Hypo
Luna: Super Hypo Tangerine
Astrael: High Yellow
Dorian: Normal
Cullen: Jungle

And I don't need to separate them at the moment. Not sure which post you were reading for that. I've just got the three in the 40B and the 2 younger ones in a 10, no issues with that.


----------



## MysticSky22301 (Apr 16, 2016)

Oh hawk looked like an enigma to me my mistake x.x


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Oh, no worries Mystic! His tail is turning white though from his original Carrot and noise pattern, it's rather interesting. I'm quite sure Enigma's are supposed to have red eyes though? So, I don't think he'll ever be one.

From last week. Dorian shed!
Cullen looks bigger here but he's only closer to the camera, Dorian is the bigger of the two


What a pretty boy! Yellow filling in but he's still gorgeous!


He's also got the same U shape on his nose that Zolla had!


Dorian almost ready to fully shed!


I love when they're at this stage and just their nose is regularly colored lol, it's always adorable


Nom time the other day!


Cloudjumper in the big tank


Can you see him?


Luna tonight, finally getting some meat back in her tail. She was a little thin after having some eggs a month ago, but better now!


Hawk is getting lighter with every shed. Now his tail is even going white-ish!


How can you resist that big head of his? lol


Such a good lookin' boy!


----------



## themamaj (May 11, 2015)

Love all pix! Cloud jumper fooled me. Had to enlarge to see. What a beautiful vivarium!


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Haha, right? He's good at hiding unfortunately. Gave me a panic attack on night but I found him behind the Pothos in the middle there.

My Purple Passion was not happy, I forgot to water it and thought misting was enough for a few days :roll: I fooled myself lol. I water the Vivarium twice weekly at the moment until everything is settled. The Chinese Evergreen has lost two lower leaves but has grown 2-3 each so that's fine by me! The English Ivy is spreading out and the Wandering Jew finally acclimated happily. The moss on the bottom is doing very well too! We'll see if the Purple Passion comes back or not, I may replace it with something, maybe a rock with moss around it. I just got in some lovely live sheet moss and I'm going to see if I can keep it alive or not ^_^ I'm also going to make a moist hide out of the sheet moss for Cloudjumper to hide in.

For now, I just have a few pics!

Cullen this morning was all pretty like!




What's that?


New Fishy!


And Dorian wondering what I was doing lol


----------



## themamaj (May 11, 2015)

Look at Cullen posing! How precious. Dorian is like what are you all doing? I was comfy resting. So is new butterfly for you? Very pretty. 

I admire you planting a vivarium. I hope your plants do good. 

Gave Sofie another bath yesterday. She threw a hissy fit before she realized it wouldnt work. Refused her repta-boost too. These girls and their moods! :roll:


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

themamaj said:


> Look at Cullen posing! How precious. Dorian is like what are you all doing? I was comfy resting. So is new butterfly for you? Very pretty.
> 
> I admire you planting a vivarium. I hope your plants do good.
> 
> Gave Sofie another bath yesterday. She threw a hissy fit before she realized it wouldnt work. Refused her repta-boost too. These girls and their moods! :roll:


Wasn't he adorable? I happened to look over and then fumbled with my phone for a good minute trying to take it out of my bag to take pictures >.< thankfully he stayed!!

Butterfly is technically for just the show. I may or may not keep him. I have four more coming from Martias Pham who just had a sale on his facebook page! So I'll have five to show at the auction. I can sell them here afterwards since I have some beauties coming! So to answer your question...yes, I suppose? lol, but I don't know what I'll do with them after is all.

Thanks! I know the easy plants will do fine, it's only the Purple Passion that has been finicky is all. Everyone else is doing well now that I've watered it a few times now. Even the moss is spreading, I wasn't sure about the moss since that can be finicky as well if not kept moist but so far so good!

Yeah, I have to give them all baths tomorrow while I redo the 4 gallon for the show. And yeah, sometimes they refuse it and sometimes they're like it's a drug and they're addicted. Idk, geckos are weird lol!


----------



## themamaj (May 11, 2015)

Yes! Pooping on towel now but only in hide. Change it every time goes. Is it ok to use soap and water on moist hide and food bowls? Did you tell me you use alcohol solution to clean tank bottom and walls?


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

themamaj said:


> Yes! Pooping on towel now but only in hide. Change it every time goes. Is it ok to use soap and water on moist hide and food bowls? Did you tell me you use alcohol solution to clean tank bottom and walls?


Yay, hopefully you can train her not to poop in there but we'll see! And yes, soap and water is fine. I use dawn dishsoap for my bowls and hides. And yes, I use 70% rubbing alcohol in a spray bottle to sterilize the tank. You can use soap and water at first but I find it's good to give a full spray down and clean out with paper towel to get it sparkling clean to avoid infection. Let it air out for at least 20 minutes and then more if the smell is still there. Alcohol evaporates which is why it's my preferred cleaner whereas bleach or other cleaners do not. Suppose one could get reptile cage cleaner solutions but that's just more money and I feel it's simply wasted


----------



## MysticSky22301 (Apr 16, 2016)

Luna laid eggs?  babies or no? That would be really cool


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

MysticSky22301 said:


> Luna laid eggs?  babies or no? That would be really cool


What posts are you reading?? Lol, she hasn't laid eggs at all this season. Astrael has done monthly though but no, no babies. My mother complains enough about the electricity that I use, an incubator would go over the roof! Granted, I've offered to pay the bill but she won't let me...typical mother I suppose.


----------



## MysticSky22301 (Apr 16, 2016)

I guess I'm really behind o.o or didn't pay attention to dates. 

I know most people just feed theses guys crickets and mealworms ha you ever considered anything else? I order my feeders from a company that carries Dubai roaches, wax worms, Phoenix worms, almost anything you could want


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

MysticSky22301 said:


> I guess I'm really behind o.o or didn't pay attention to dates.
> 
> I know most people just feed theses guys crickets and mealworms ha you ever considered anything else? I order my feeders from a company that carries Dubai roaches, wax worms, Phoenix worms, almost anything you could want


I feed both those plus Repashy Grub Pie and freeze dried mealworms and Black soldier fly larvae.

Wax worms are too addicting for geckos. They're good for getting them to fatten up but not typically necessary, a nice treat.

I'm...not a fan of roaches. I know they're good but some things I can't handle. I couldn't handle Superworms either lol but they ended up being too big for my adults anyway. I do want to get some live black soldier fly larvae at some point too but currently low on funds (or at least, I'm telling myself that until I get a job!)


----------



## MysticSky22301 (Apr 16, 2016)

Check out Rainbow mealworms ^^ if you don't have them bookmarked already they have smaller super worms and giant mealies and their prices are amazing

I don't blame you on the roaches eeew


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Giant's are too big for my guys, they usually do well with the Large mealies (about an inch roughly) from PetCo.

I didn't know Phoenix worms were BSF larvae, thought they were something else.

Yeah, even if they have smaller Superworms, I'm still squeamish about them, I don't really understand why because I don't mind Mealies at all and can pick them up in my hand if I need to but Superworms are just...idk, they're nasty lol. I'd feed for the sake of my Leo's but they didn't like them anyway. I'm not sure if just too big and they didn't eat them or they simply didn't like them. I did try them though so there's that.

Thanks for the store too, those are wonderful prices!


----------



## MysticSky22301 (Apr 16, 2016)

I buy bulk, you can get the mixed sizes and not have to buy for months just keep them in a tote with a lid oatmeal and carrots or potatoes with about 2-3inches of space between the oatmeal and rim of the container a 12qt shoe box tote works great I have a breeding colony going


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Yeah, I'm not good at keeping bugs alive. I've tried it. It's easier on me if I just buy what I need for about a month and I'm good.
Just ordered a small portion of waxworms since Luna is a bit small in her tail lately, figured I could try them and if they don't like them then they'll go to my bestie who has a full sized Beardie who loves them. Also bought some Phoenix worms, large mealies, and more calcium since I was running low. Lasted me well after two years! Also bought the Repashy Bug n Fruit for Cloudjumper, he prefers that over buggies. I currently have there regular fruit MPR Crested Gecko Repashy for him and he likes it well enough.


----------



## MysticSky22301 (Apr 16, 2016)

It doesn't take much ^^ but I understand I started raising mine because I couldn't buy them small enough for my frog and my cricket colony crashed then I discovered my fish liked them


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

MysticSky22301 said:


> It doesn't take much ^^ but I understand I started raising mine because I couldn't buy them small enough for my frog and my cricket colony crashed then I discovered my fish liked them


Like what? The Crickets?

Yeah, I know you can feed mealies to fishies. I'll probably feed a few to my RJ as I train him for our upcoming Fish Show so he's ready to show off for the judges!

Yep, crickets are the ones I kill most but those are easy to kill anyway. I typically just forget to feed them :roll: that's totally on me and so I usually only buy crickets for just that day if I'm feeding them. Only one of my girls really likes them, the other's are kind of meh with them but they all love their mealies and the grub pie when I make it. They don't take nonmoving food though so I do have to slice it up and hold it with tweezers and they generally go after it immediately once they see it wiggling and then chomp it down. It's funny to watch! Hawk accidentally drew blood on me once when I was trying to show him the bowl of the grub pie but he went for my finger instead by accident. It was all good though but I could definitely feel those tons of tiny teeth! I usually feed with 10 inch plant tongs ^_^


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Didn't do much today with geckos but I did caught this cute pic of Hawk and Luna's tail. They often will sleep next to each other with their heads resting on the other, all three will do it. It's really adorable. I know it's typically not known as social but I believe my three enjoy each other's company for the most part, they all have their grumpy days but they do seem to not mind at least. I know usually in store tanks and such, geckos will pile on each other in competition for the warmest spot in the tank and they aren't actually cuddling, but mine don't usually pile, they simply sleep next to each other.

He's also lost most of his carrot tail as well! No idea if that's typical or not since at one point he had nearly 40% orange where they need 15% to be considered carrot tail.


----------



## MysticSky22301 (Apr 16, 2016)

Aww I want one of these little Cutie's eventually if not two! But the colors I love are REALLY expensive the snows and enigmas are some of my favorite, I've seen a few called sunshine, or totally orange then there's the giants o.o


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

MysticSky22301 said:


> Aww I want one of these little Cutie's eventually if not two! But the colors I love are REALLY expensive the snows and enigmas are some of my favorite, I've seen a few called sunshine, or totally orange then there's the giants o.o


They're wonderful! Have you had reptiles before? Seems like you might have but I figure I'd ask ^_^

I really just want a white or snow that will stay white. I was hoping that Cullen would retain some of his white but he's yellowing out as well. Dorian totally yellowed but she's still pretty. Hypo Tug Snow would be my next if I bought any online if someone passed away (hopefully not). This one is a beaut! Any so cheap! (comparatively) Hypo TUG Snow | The Urban Gecko

Or this lovely boy! White & Yellow TUG Snow | The Urban Gecko

But yeah, I'd love to have a Giant too! I thought Hawk might end up being one but he's resting at 65-72g

Which reminds me, I should weigh everyone tomorrow.

But other reptile's I'd love to own eventually:
Pictus Gecko
Rankins Dragon
Fire Skink

And probably some others that I've forgotten along the way. One day. My PetCo has Pictus gecko right now and the only reason I can resist is because they're 50 dollars each but they are a nice size at least. They're terrestrial as well and do well in a 20 long. They're care is similar to a leopard.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

My order from Rainbow Mealworms was HUGE! I believe I have well over 1000 mealworms! My geckos will be feasting! Although, that makes it sound like I never feed them >.< But I also got 100 Phoenix and 50 waxworms to try out. They all love them! I really like the Phoenix worms and will be ordering more of those! Great calcium boost to my little ones and yep, I definitely recommend that site now too lol. Thanks MysticSky!

Leo Gecko weights
August 10:
Hawkeye: 58g
Luna: 42g
Astrael: 32g
Dorian: 32g
Cullen: 27g

I think it's insane that Dorian (confirmed female) and Astrael are the same weights >.< Nearly the same size though too so it's not that Dorian is fat or Astrael is too skinny. However, they should both be bigger and I'm glad I'm trying out the new buggies, the waxworms should help out. I just hope that they don't become addicted!! I don't want overweight geckos but I do want healthier weights.

Hawk and (Zolla) were purchased February 19th, 2015
Luna and Astrael were purchased March, 2015

Hawk, (Zolla), and Luna were all roughly 8 months of age when purchased, they were large for their size. Astrael was younger, around 6 months of purchase. That makes them all roughly 2-2.3 years old as of this month.


----------



## themamaj (May 11, 2015)

Loved pix of Hawk and Luna. I hope I can get Sofie up to good weight as well. Hypo tug snow is sooooo gorgeous!!!! Of course they should be at price  Never seen a pictus gecko. Will have to look up. 

Will Cloud Jumper let you hold him?


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

themamaj said:


> Never seen a pictus gecko. Will have to look up.


Paroedura pictus since it goes by many names. Easiest to look for info by species names; helps filter out the noob junk haha.



themamaj said:


> Will Cloud Jumper let you hold him?


Yep! He's a bit finicky at first but after a few hand walk cycles (just allowing him to jump hand to hand. He walks more when he's calmed down) then he'll just chill unless you spook him. Still working on that bit. Still having some trouble getting him to eat though :-/ I hope I don't lose him.


----------



## MysticSky22301 (Apr 16, 2016)

Something went wrong with my post :/


----------



## themamaj (May 11, 2015)

Just ordered worms. Thanks for link! Are you storing them in fridge?


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

MysticSky22301 said:


> Something went wrong with my post :/


Just now or before?



themamaj said:


> Just ordered worms. Thanks for link! Are you storing them in fridge?


Mealies are stored in the fridge. Waxworms, Phoenix worms, and Superworms are not to be cooled. Best to have in a dark, cool-ish, dry area for best storage. I keep mine in my bathroom closet, coolest place upstairs at least. On their site they give instructions for each worm and how to keep them fresh and good ^_^


----------



## themamaj (May 11, 2015)

I had them hold at post office option. With mid 90s here and metal mailbox they would be toasted. Anxious to try them. 

Love this time of evening when leos are active. Such cute moments like perching on rock hide.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Lol, mine are usually active earlier. They typically sleep now. Dorian loves her driftwood, she's not as upright as the photo seems, I took it at an angle.


----------



## themamaj (May 11, 2015)

That is too cute!


----------



## MysticSky22301 (Apr 16, 2016)

I've cared for reptiles, a friend of mine had a ball python I baby sat for a month while she got her new house settle, my chorus frog I've had for about 3 years now. He doesn't need a heater and really seems to like the 75°f in the house. I haven't had a tropical* reptile of my own that's why I wanted to start with a Leo <3


----------



## themamaj (May 11, 2015)

I bet a chorus frog would be neat to have.


----------



## MysticSky22301 (Apr 16, 2016)

themamaj said:


> I bet a chorus frog would be neat to have.


He is a cool little pet rather low maintenance though, he gorges himself about once every week or two and I fill his water and mist the enclosure every couple of days. His resident garden snails and red worms get fed every time they clean up the veggies. The devil's ivy feeds on the compost from the worms, I need to find some terrestrial moss and other plants I can grow for them though


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Ah I see, yeah, Leo's are desert creatures. Tropical's would be like my Gargoyle or Crested geckos ^_^
But I love my leo's for sure, such fantastic pets! They're fairly low maintenance for gecko's as well. Feed every day as youngesters and every other as adults. Keep fresh water and moist hide moist and then just clean out tank once a month or whenever it gets too dirty. You can smell the urine if it gets too bad so you'll know for sure. Seems like a lot of work coming from a Chorus Frog but yeah, it's not so bad once you get the rhythm of it all :-D


----------



## MysticSky22301 (Apr 16, 2016)

It just seems like alot because of the other critters in his tank I literally do almost nothing with the little guy the invertebrates need more attention though.


----------



## themamaj (May 11, 2015)

Just saw a fire skink at Petco. Really interesting.


----------



## Elsewhere (Dec 30, 2012)

Well I'm moving out and my mother can no longer stop me. I'll likely be getting a leopard gecko by the end of next week. I have nearly everything prepared but I can't seem to get a straight answer- what do I need for heating? As far as I'm aware it's a basking lamp and that's all, but I've been getting mixed opinions. What do you use Lil?


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Elsewhere!! Long time no see!!

And congrats, I hope everything works out for you! 

And noooo, no basking light for Leos. Basking lights are for lizards like Beardies, chameleons, baskalisks, and such. Terrestrial geckos need belly heat. Arboreal geckos will appreciate a small basking light buy no UVB. UVB id only for lizards. 

So to answer you, an under tank heater is what you need. Don't skimp on size. If you have a 20 gallon tank then get one rated for 20 gals. Also, get a thermostat to control the heat, you can accidentally burn their tummies (though, they ate typically smart enough to move, there's always one...slow one though lol) so best to just regulate the heat. Saves you money in the end too.

I really do suggest at least a 20long for even just one Leo anf then every 10gals added after. 10gals is okay for babies but it's so fun to watch them crawl around and occasionally run!

Make sure you give enough calcium in food and water. Also make sure you do baths weekly to help shed and to help their kidneys function. Baths are crucial!

Hope this has helped! Feel free to ask more questions if you need!


----------



## themamaj (May 11, 2015)

I will attest to the running as Sofie is a fast one!


----------



## Elsewhere (Dec 30, 2012)

Thanks Lil! Yes, quite a long time. This year has been... Very trying. I've been very sick and forums were the last thing on my mind. But I'm better now and have all my tanks going again! I have a 25 gallon with the length and width of a thirty. I hear they only need heat for half the tank and I've heard I need a 16w heater for my size of tank, but there's a lot of conflicting info on all of this. How would I use the thermostat? As in monitor and adjust manually as needed or purchase a separate part that adjusts heat accordingly? I'm very excited, the plan is to get everything this weekend and get the gecko on Monday. I've been researching for months, just looking for people with first hand experience and advice now


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

I was trying to find a good pic illustration to help. I'll have to make one later. But here's how it should be set up:



--------------------/~\----
| 
| 
|__C__Middle___H/M__ |

This diagram can also be flipped. 

C is your cold/cool side which should be about 75*F. You'll want a hide there. This is also where I place my paper towels for potty, in the back left corner. I also usually have my water dish here or in the middle (I move it around time to time) as it doesn't evaporate as quickly as if it's over the Hot side.

Middle is simply the middle where there should be a nice in between or gradient between hot side and cool side. This will typically happen naturally and it isn't something you usually worry too much about getting just right. This is also where I place food dishes and another hide. There should be a hide in each section for a total of at least 3, if not more.

H/M is Hot and Moist. Here you should have the under tank heater and the moist hide. Moist hide can actually go anywhere but this is what I found works best for my guys. The humidity in the hide usually helps with the shed but it will be humid wherever it's placed since you'll be misting this frequently. If you want, you can change the middle hide for a moist hide and just have a hot hide here. This is also where you can place a light bulb over top if you want. Some gecko's don't like light and others like to bask under it (though, they technically shouldn't lol). Again, this should be an Incandescent bulb (gives off some heat), a heat spot bulb, or a ceramic heat emitter bulb. This should not be a CFL or any other UVB bulb! This will harm Geckos.

If you do get a light, get a low wattage one like a 25W. Too strong and your gecko will never come out. I have mine on intermittenly in my 40B tank. It's only on about 6 hours total all day, it's an hour here and an hour there. I usually extend it about 8-9 hours for summer and cut back to 6 for winter just to give them a little more sense of seasons. They know the seasons regardless though as animals have fantastic internal clocks, but it's just something night that I like to do.

Thermostat, it has a control panel where you plug your undertank heater into and then the thermostat is plugged into wall/outlet from there. Thermostat has a probe that you place under the rug on top of the heater so it senses the heat output. You set the Thermostat to shut off when it gets to a certain level. Mine is set for 90*F. There are Thermostats that also keep a constant heat instead of heating up shutting down cycle which is better, but I just have the cheapest one I could find. I also run another digital thermometer under the rug to double check that the Thermostat is sensing the right, or around the right temperature.

Make sure you use rug, do not use any loose substrate with Geckos. I'm sure you've read this by now but rug is the easiest and simplest substrate you can use. It's also the healthiest. Geckos are not meant for sand, where they come from it's all rocks and very compacted sand/dirt. They don't run on soft sand like many people have them on. Eventually their joints will give because they are not suited for sand life. Rugs ensure that your gecko's joints stay healthy! They're also super easy to wash. I have two for each tank, I wash one before cleaning tank out monthly and then use that after tank is cleaned. Then I wash the second one and have that waiting for when I clean out the next time. Nice and easy.

A month or so ago I also made this post for things I've used and tried before. You might find it useful for future use. I explained why I didn't like it or why I did. http://www.bettafish.com/7533025-post150.html


----------



## Elsewhere (Dec 30, 2012)

Gah, thank you so much everything makes so much more sense! The only thing I still have a question about is where does the heater go? Do I put it in the tank under the rug or do I put it physically under the glass of the tank?


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Glad I can help!

And physically under the tank glass. Not inside, it would burn the rug and gecko. They have instructions on them when you purchase them ^_^


----------



## MysticSky22301 (Apr 16, 2016)

My SO and I are debating sneaking a Leo into the fish room at mom's lol she HATES reptiles they freak her out so we might wait until we get our own place


----------



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

*dances* If I can convince my mom that we need puppy and a Leo..... I have the funds for both, and my grades are good. I might have an actual chance!

How's everyone doing? <3 haven't heard from you in a while.


----------



## themamaj (May 11, 2015)

Any new pictures for us of the gang?


----------



## themamaj (May 11, 2015)

Measured Sofie today approx 7.75 inches if totally stretched out. Weight up to 1.0 ounce which I know can still be big variation in grams (28.35 conversion) but at least way to see if weight increasing until get gram scale. She seems to be steadily gaining and as filled out. Is it normal for tip of tail to be skinny and rest of it fat? Yellow really getting bright.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

I do have updates but haven't gotten pictures. I moved everyone into my room after doing some rearranging. Hawk is now in the 10 and all the girls are in the 40B. I've been making the double decks to their tanks so they have some more crawling room. I still have to get a proper tank lid for the 10 so Hawk doesn't crawl out. I only have 20g and 5g mesh tops lol.

And yes, that is normal for the tail to decrease in size. Each gecko is different. I'm finding that males have a wider base on their tail and females are smaller base. But yes, normal for it to decrease so much.


----------

